#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Mengtafeldag 6 april 2014

## djspeakertje

Om de boel uit elkaar te houden maar even een nieuw draadje gemaakt.

We gaan dus mengtafels vergelijken. Waar/wanneer/hoe valt nog te overleggen. Huidige aanmeldingen (mits het qua datum kan):
- Behringer X32 (Mac, full size, USB/FW)
- Allen&Heath GLD80 (Dante)
- Allen&Heath Qu 16 (USB)
- Presonus 16.4.2 (Paul/SPS, FW)
- Presonus 24.4.2 (Metalteacher, FW)
- Soundcraft SI Compact (SH1000, met Multi Digital Card, USB/FW)
- Roland M400 (Sander/MusicXtra)
- Yamaha 01V96 (Sander/MusicXtra)
- Yamaha DM1000 (Stamgast, mits voorradig)
- Yamaha LS9 (Beckers AV, eventueel)

- Crest XR20 analoog (Nescio) 
- Goud van Oud analoog (********?, graag nader specificeren)

- Tascam X48 48ch multitrack analoog(Stamgast)
- 3*32ch multitrack analoog (Jadjong, meer kans door de week, kan natuurlijk ook als 6*16 onderverdeelt worden)

Wat we sowieso nog moeten doen: 
- Bepalen welke speakers we gaan gebruiken
- Bepalen hoe we de multitrack naar de tafels krijgen. Niet alle tafels hebben namelijk een USB/FW aansluiting. Voor de GLD is Dante misschien een optie? 
- Locatie (binnen? openlucht?)
- Datum
- Doelen stellen. Wat willen we gaan doen die dag?

Wat speakers betreft lijkt de combi van Prospect en Meyer (studiomonitoren) mij prima, maar daar zal iedereen zijn/haar eigen mening over hebben. Iedereen kan en mag natuurlijk een koptelefoon meebrengen. 

Locaties:
- Musicon Den Haag (via Showband, Allen&Heath GL2200 aanwezig, SP3 set)
- Estrado Harderwijk (via Metalteacher, DDA CS8-32 aanwezig, Turbosound set)
- Zaaltje Breukelen (via Sander, 150,- per dagdeel, aanwezige apparatuur onbekend)
- MuziQ/MuzyQ Amsterdam (via Sander, grote zaal, aanwezige apparatuur onbekend)
- Zaaltje Driebergen (via RenevanH, aanwezige apparatuur onbekend)

Als doel lijkt dit me wel aardig: 
- We stoppen een 16 en/of 32 kanaals (kant & klare, gemixte) multitrack in de tafel en spelen die af door iedere tafel. Geen gain, geen EQ, geen dynamics, geen routing, enkel alle kanalen naar de master summen, faders allemaal op 0dB en het resultaat beluisteren. Eventueel het resultaat opnemen om ze makkelijk te vergelijken (vanuit een DAW de gewenste kanalen op SOLO zetten en alles via 1 geluidskaart naar de speakers sturen, zonder tussenkomst van een mengtafel). 
- We doen datzelfde, maar dan met een bult processing aan op iedere tafel (wel op iedere tafel dezelfde settings natuurlijk!), om te kijken wat dat met de summing doet. 

Overige:
- Nog iemand met een Yamaha tafel in deze prijsklasse? (01V96, DM series, eventueel LS9/M7CL)

Brand maar los!


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Mijn tafel is een Roland M400 en heb eventueel ook nog een 01V96 beschikbaar.
Alleen snap ik zelf nauwelijks hoe dat ding werkt, iets met Yamaha mixers en ondergetekende dat nooit meer goed gaat komen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SH1000

Overzicht

- Behringer X32 (full size)
- Allen&Heath GLD80
- Allen&Heath Qu 16
- Presonus (van Paul/SPS, graag nader specificeren)
*- Soundcraft SI Compact 16 (incl. Multi Digital Card - verwacht eind september met o.a. USB & FW) (van SH1000)* 
- Roland Mxxx (van Sander/MusicXtra, graag nader specificeren)
- Goud van Oud (van ********?, graag nader specificeren)

----------


## animaldrums

Vanwaar de voorkeur om de multitrack(recorder) digitaal aan te sluiten op de tafels, analoog lijkt me een completer beeld geven?!.

----------


## jadjong

Ik heb wel een oplossing om een 3x een 32ch multitrack(ook aanwezig) analoog aan te bieden zodat er makkelijk geschakeld kan worden tussen tafels zonder de zooi om te prikken. Uiteraard op voorbehoud van beschikbare apparatuur. Op een doordeweekse dag is er meer kans dan het weekend...

----------


## Beckers AV

Hier heb ik ook wel oren na. Kan eventueel kijken of ik een LS9 kan meenemen.

----------


## PvG

Interessant! Met/zonder stageboxen/digimulti's?

Mogelijke aanvulling op doelen:
- Meten van latency input-to-output incl digimulti, stagebox en max processing (gates, comp, eq op alle kanalen/bussen)?
- Kijken hoe signaal van/naar stagebox om zeep geholpen kan worden? Bijv cat kabel op haspel en dikke vonk in de buurt van de haspel trekken mbv een inductieve last op netspanning. Verschil cat5/6? UTP/STP/SFTP? Iemand met EMC testapparatuur? ;-)
- Als de luchtvochtigheid laag is: wat gebeurt er als ik de mixer vastpak nadat ik een fleech trui heb uitgetrokken?(een Presonus hangt zich op...)
- Wat gebeurt er bij connect/disconnect van PC tijdens een show? Hangup/audio drop/niets?

Zaken die niet in de glossy folder staan, maar waar we in de praktijk wel mee te maken krijgen ;-)

----------


## stamgast

Mits voorradig zou ik een DM1000 kunnen meenemen, multitrack moet dan natuurlijk binnen de 16 kanalen blijven. Ik kan ook een Tascam X48 meenemen om de multitrack op te voorzien. Deze kan analoog uit, lijkt me het meest praktische en eerlijkst.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Interessant! Met/zonder stageboxen/digimulti's?
> 
> Zaken die niet in de glossy folder staan, maar waar we in de praktijk wel mee te maken krijgen ;-)



Lijkt me dat zoveel mogelijk de 'live' situatie nagebootst moet worden dus zeker wel met digisnakes en stageboxen ertussen.
Zaken als vonken trekken neem je wel een groot risico om spullen om zeep te helpen....
Ervaring met dit soort dagen leert dat alleen klankmatig vergelijken waarschijnlijk al genoeg tijd kost om een middag mee te vullen.

----------


## NesCio01

Mits tijd, pffff

kan ik nog een XR 20 inzetten, 20 kanalen analoog 
(bij gebruik van 4 stereo kanalen 24 kanalen).

Verder kan ik aan multitracks supplyen:
- Marley: No woaman nor cry (MP3/23kan)
- Dooby Brothers: Long train running (*WAV*/16 kan)
- Queen: Bohemian Rhapsody (MP3/24), Don't stop me now (*WAV*/10) en Killer Queen (MP3/24)
- Europe: The final Countdown (*FLAC*/8)
- Marvin Gay: Ain't nothing like the real thing (*WAV*/8), I heard it through the grapevine (*WAV*/ 10), merci, merci me (*WAV*/16) & What's going on (*WAV*/16)
- Stevie Wonder: Superstition (MP3/16)

allen iig reaper proof

grtz

Nes

----------


## showband

qua locatie,

ik kan zoals gezegd in den haag een locatie regelen

traditioneel representatief podium voor deze categorie mixers.
-ruimte met houten vloer + verduisteringsgordijnen voor de ramen ter demping
-soundprojects SP3 set met sub in toneel ingebouwd. (AH 2200 tafel in zaal)
-Gratis parkeren overdag tot 5 uur en vanaf 9 uur
-tram voor de deur voor de OV gaanders
-Krachtstroom
-Goede koffie / bar
-gelijkvloers
-backline + oud model (rcf loaded mackie) monitors

Als de mensen nu eens de andere kant van het land op willen.

----------


## djyellow

Mijn GLD-80 systeem heeft inderdaad een DANTE kaart erin. 
Mijn voorkeur zou ook gaan naar een multitrack opname die door de analoge ingangen word afgespeeld. 
Maar hoe we 6 digitale mixers de ingangen parallel gaan zetten is ook nog een leuke uitdaging.

Verder zou het misschien handig zijn als er iemand aanwezig zou zijn met een smaart setje en de benodigde kennis om de in en outputs verschillen te kunnen meten.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Verder zou het misschien handig zijn als er iemand aanwezig zou zijn met een smaart setje en de benodigde kennis om de in en outputs verschillen te kunnen meten.



Ik kan Smaart wel meenemen, denk niet dat je heel veel meetbare verschillen zult zien, maar ben vooral erg benieuwd naar de latency.

----------


## drbeat

Erg leuke lokatie in Den Haag. Wat mij betreft wel akkoord.

Ik heb geen digitale tafel die ik dan mee neem, Maar wil wel graag komen kijken. 

Ik heb zowel een Digi, in de vorm van een Roland VS 2480, als een analoge, Soundcraft Spirit F1 voor in het oefenhok...

Ben zeer benieuwd welke mixer er nu het mooiste voor mij persoonlijk uit komt. Dus ik ben er zeker om in ieder geval de koffie en de Koeken mee te nuttigen... Of jullie nu een eindset of een studiomonitortje gebruiken, mij om het even. Liefst zoals al geroepen is allebij. De mening van Mac ben ik daarin wel toegedaan dat studiomonitoren misschien wel het meest optimaal zijn. Maar omdat ik toch op een eindset het vaakste de mixer zou gaan gebruiken en tegenkomen is die set van Sander zeer, zeer interessant!!

----------


## vasco

Is inderdaad een leuke locatie showband  :Cool: 
Doet de sub onder het podium het daar alweer?
Is de zaaltafel eindelijk gerepareerd (AUX4 defect)?

----------


## metalteacher

mocht het nodig zijn, ik heb een presonus 24.4.2. Harderwijk Estrado is ook wel weer te regelen als zaal. Musicon is ook prima!! Biedt het alleen maar aan, omdat ik deze leerzame initiatieven zo leuk vind!!

----------


## djspeakertje

In plaats van steeds een grote post te plaatsen pas ik de openingspost aan. Daar staat dus steeds de meest actuele lijst/planning. Zoals het er nu naar uitziet hebben we in het gunstigste geval 10 digitale tafels staan. 

Qua PA ben ik eerlijk gezegd wel voor de Prospect, al dan niet in combinatie met de aanwezige set op locatie. Als Sander zijn Prospect set mee kan brengen zijn we qua locatie ook niet meer afhankelijk van de aanwezigheid van een set. De monitoren van ******** lijkt me iets waar we niet zo lang over na hoeven te denken.


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik kan hier in Breukelen ook wel een mooi zaaltje regelen.
Makkelijk toegankelijk, redelijke akoestiek en lekker centraal in het land.
Enige nadeel, er zijn kosten aan verbonden, meen dat die zaal rond de € 150,- kost voor een dagdeel waarbij ze 'dagdeel' wel ruim zien.
Andere mogelijkheid is MuziQ in Amsterdam, de grote zaal daar is ook een prima gelegenheid.

----------


## SPS

Mijn Presonus is de 16-4-2 En ik heb dus een paar digitale multitracks die via de Presonus zijn opgenomen (unprocessed!), dus direct achter de pre-amp en AD conv. eruit)
Overigens zijn er best mooie multitrack te downloaden hoor!

De presonus werkt trouwens met Firewire en is daar best critisch in.
Neem dus dan in ieder geval m'n laptopje mee waar hij feilloos op werkt.....

Lijkt me leuk worden. Locatie maakt mij niks uit (binnen Benelux althans)

Paul

----------


## iamd

Nu komt de belangrijkste vraag: Wanneer?

----------


## djspeakertje

Als iedereen tegelijk een dag tijd en zin heeft  :Wink: 

On topic: Herfstvakantie lijkt me wel aardig, kan me niet voorstellen dat de gemiddelde toko de schuur dan helemaal leeg heeft.


Daan

----------


## renevanh

Hier in Driebergen ook een prima zaaltje beschikbaar voor noppes, en ook wij hebben parkeerruimte, een koffie apparaat en een redelijke OV bereikbaarheid (station is op loopafstand maar ik wil ook wel een paar mensen oppikken wanneer nodig).

----------


## Gast1401081

> On topic: Herfstvakantie lijkt me wel aardig,



noord- zuid - of midden? ik kan alleen na 24 okt.

----------


## vasco

Schoolvakanties aanhouden is inderdaad lastig.
Van welke regio gebruik je de data dan?

----------


## Gast1401081

oh, en ikke  -  goud van hout? Ik heb alleen in een PM op FB vermeld, dat ik iemand wist die- enz. enz..

----------


## djspeakertje

@Mac: Goud van Oud, niet van Hout. Vandaar ook het vraagteken in de post. Als je iets hebt hoor ik het wel, als je niets hebt ook. Het hoeft ook niet, maar is wel interessant. 
Schooldata is misschien niet zo'n goede nee, maar eind oktober-begin november als richtlijn lijkt me wel aardig, dan heeft iedereen nog even tijd om te kijken of er tijd is en wat er mogelijk is qua apparatuur.


Daan

----------


## djyellow

Zoeken we naar een dag in het weekend of een midden in de week?
Tussen 24 en 31 oktober moet voor mij (en mijn GLD + Dante) geen probleem zijn.

----------


## metalteacher

doordeweeks moet ik afhaken, en rond die tijd in het weekend ook vrees ik

----------


## djspeakertje

Ik kan zelf eigenlijk alleen in het weekend, of de dag moet in de herfstvakantie (regio Noord uit mn hoofd) vallen.


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Belangrijk voor de zaal is iig dat de akoestiek goed is, in een galmbak kun je geen details onderscheiden.

----------


## frederic

> Belangrijk voor de zaal is iig dat de akoestiek goed is, in een galmbak kun je geen details onderscheiden.



In dat geval is eigenlijk de beste locatie buiten in open veld. Maar het zal al wat te fris zijn zeker in het jaar?  :Smile:

----------


## teunos

Ik wil niet vervelend doen, maar waarom zou je dan een full size PA in een grote zaal nemen? Dan kun je beter zoeken naar iemand met een goed setje studiomonitoren of een paar goede koptelefoons. Zelfs van Sander zijn prospect set zullen in een zaal zaken moeilijk te beoordelen zijn, het is en blijft namelijk bij verre benadering geen puntbron. No disrepect tegenover Sander zijn set want ik heb het meerdere keren gehoord en weet wat het kan, maar wat is nu straks met de testdag je referentiekader?
Ook al zou je een perfect vlakke weergave uit je set weten te persen, dan nog zul je bijvoorbeeld langs de as kleine verschillen krijgen. Iedereen staat al minstens een schouderbreedte langs elkaar, dus per definitie hoort iedereen al iets verschillends.

Om dit een geslaagde testdag te laten worden zal echt eerst een stevig referentiekader gevormd moeten worden voordat je de (zeer) kleine verschillen tussen mengtafels kunt gaan onderzoeken.

Overigens als ik die dag tijd heb, ben ik zeker aanwezig.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik vermoed dat het om meer dan 'zeer kleine' verschillen zal gaan. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Maar, je hebt wel een punt (bron), aan de andere kant worden live mengtafels meestal gebruikt met een PA en niet met studio monitoren, wellicht dat verschillen die je op studio monitoren hoort met een PA niet hoorbaar zijn.

----------


## showband

-elke mengtafel reageert anders op EQ ingrepen.
-Verschillen tussen interne effecten (galm compressie) zijn groot. Wat bij instap mengtafels veel scheelt omdat je meestal zonder extern rek zal werken.
-En de sommering, zoals eerder genoemd, Hoe gedefinieerd zijn de instrumenten in een mix van 12 of meer bronnen?

Dat zijn dingen die prima te proberen zijn. Gooi maar eens 5 koormicrofoons open door een drumstel heen. Zijn alle stemmen te onderscheiden of wordt het een brei? Groepscompressie op een sub mogelijk? Hoe klinkt compressie dan? Kun je een stem met EQ manipuleren t.o.v. de rest? ENZ
Twee distortion gitaren t.o.v. elkaar
Een groep blazers (heeft iemand een meersporen van een harmonie?)

Het zou mij verbazen dat je geen duidelijke verschillen kan vinden tussen mengtafels. Ongescht de zaal en het systeem.
Hoewel een setje studiomonitors dan wel mijn voorkeur heeft boven een regulier PA systeem.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Immers zal de tafel het meest met de onvolkomenlijkheden van een PA systeem moeten omgaan. en niet met de Strakheid, en kwaliteit van een Studiomonitor. Maar dat is mijn mening.



eh, daarvoor hebben we dan weer de nodige andere zooi - processors, crossovers, etc etc etc... 

ik heb 7 stuks HD1, allemaal recent teruggebracht naar fabrieksinstelling , dus we kunnen lekker klieren. 
Maar dus wel op ijk-monitoren, en niet op rommelspul.

----------


## frederic

Het probleem met studiomonitoren is dat je redelijk moeilijk feedback (realistische) situaties kunt genereren zoals met een PA. 
Ivm het uitfluiten van front en monitors.

----------


## purplehaze

> Maar mij om het even... Ben zeer benieuwd naar hoe die studiomonitoren dan klinken en hoe het dan werkt enz...



Een goede studiomonitor geeft weer wat je er in stopt dus je luistert dan naar de klank van de bron - micro en mengtafel (pre-amp als de rest van de processing in de tafel niet gebruikt wordt).

----------


## MusicXtra

> Een goede studiomonitor geeft weer wat je er in stopt



Dat doet een goede PA ook.
Alleen heb je bij de meeste PA's een fysiek grotere afstand tussen de verschillende weergevers waardoor het minder een puntbron is en je in theorie maar één hotspot hebt waar het geluid echt optimaal is.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Als ik nooit in een studio kom en het werk niet voor heb, is het onzin om hier voor te kiezen.. :



Ik loop al eeuwen te schreeuwen dat degene die het verschil hoort tussen een akg-c430 en een Neumann km88 voor de HiHat op een antieke StageAccompany W-bin set ( en ze zijn er, geloof me!) gek is. Bij deze : levensgevaarlijk gek. Geldt ook voor diezelfde gekken die een JimGamble of RupertNeve op die set gebruiken. Geldt overigens ook voor mensen die een aanhanger voor de melkbussen achter de ferrari hangen, en zo. 


Maar ik laat mn spul wel thuis. Geen probleem.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Maar ik laat mn spul wel thuis. Geen probleem.



Als er één iemand roept dat het niet nodig is om op monitoren te luisteren maar de rest daar wel prijs op stelt?

----------


## metalteacher

Ik vraag me serieus af of die verschillen tussen tafels zo groot gaat zijn. Bij die versterkers kwam ik ook al van een koude kermis thuis, en stond mijn wereld op zijn kop de dag erna. Zou leuk zijn als we nou weer konden laten zien dat met de intrede van digitaal de wereld compleet verandert is. Maar eerlijk is eerlijk, ik mis een stuk headroom op mijn Presonus. maar goed daar is mee te leven.

ik ben overigens ook voor PA speakers, het is niet interressant om te horen wat het op een studio monitor doet, het moet een realistische voorstelling van zaken zijn.

----------


## Gast1401081

leg ik het nog 1 keer uit : een PA is een dikke duimstok ( wou eigenlijk ellestok zeggen , maar dat kent niemand meer hier)  , een ( goeie) studio-monitor is een schuifmaat op honderdsten van millimeters. 

Dat ik dat hier zeggen moet zegt meer over wat ik hier de laatste 12 jaar gedaan heb, dan over de huidige generatie technici. En daar maak ik dan oprecht m'n excuses voor.

----------


## djyellow

Ik ben voor studio monitoren om een paar redenen:
Je gehoor is beter bij een lager volume. PA's moeten over het algemeen harder om goed te klinken. Op een zachter volume is een Studio Monitor gewoon beter. Ook als we een paar uur gaan vergelijken, worden je oren moe als je steeds veel volume op je oortjes krijgt. En we willen juist heel precies kunnen vergelijken!

Het geen wat moeilijk te vergelijken zal worden is de DSP vol belasten. Hoe kunnen we concluderen of dit invloed heeft op de klank? 2 presets in een tafel maken, een met geen processing, de ander met alles er op en er aan. Vervolgens switchen tussen de beide presets ?

Effecten vergelijken vind ik ook een zeer goed item. Juist omdat er verschil in zou moeten zitten. Maar dit is ook weer zeeeeer lastig te vergelijken. Als ik alleen al zie hoe veel verschillende presets er mogelijk zijn .....

Verder ben ik van mening dat we ons enkel moeten focussen op het verschil in geluid en klank. De bouw en vooral de handigheid van de layout lijkt mij nogal een persoonlijk smaak/afweging. Het moet denk ik gaan om de verschillende tafels kwa klank te vergelijken.

----------


## djspeakertje

Dr Beat en Mac; hartelijk bedankt voor de discussie, maar als jullie die elders voort zouden willen zetten zou ik (en met mij ongetwijfeld diverse forumleden) dat zeer kunnen waarderen. Wat mij betreft doen we zowel monitoren als PA, en aangezien Mac is de gelukkige omstandigheid is dat hij 7 exact dezelfde monitorspeakers bezit is het wellicht handig om 3 luisterplekken te maken, elk met 2 Meyer HD monitoren, en een gezamelijke luisterplek in het midden van de zaal waar we naar een PA kunnen luisteren. (Prospect en eventuele huis PA's zijn momenteel de enige mogelijkheden, en wat mij betreft meer dan voldoende)

Dit vereist wel een soort routing matrix, maar voor het A/B-en van mengtafels hebben we die toch nodig, wie biedt zich aan? Of heeft er iemand een betere optie? We mogen er onderhand wel een heel weekend voor uittrekken...


Daan

----------


## NesCio01

> wou eigenlijk ellestok zeggen , maar dat kent niemand meer hier.............



ja ja, iets over een kerfstok in de kroeg en een ellepijp?

ha ha,

zo oud ben je ook niet hoor Mac :Cool: 
(denk ik)
of bedoel je met 'hier' jouw Oosten, waar 'slechts' 3 wijzen 
vandaan kwamen, ooit, long time ago? (lol)

grtz

Nes

btw: Wellicht dat Jaap een SD11 kan providen voor deze dag?

----------


## renevanh

> btw: Wellicht dat Jaap een SD11 kan providen voor deze dag?



Die kunnen we op z'n minst vragen  :Wink: 

Dingetje is dan wel: We willen volgens mij vooral 'budget' tafels vergelijken, een SD11 is geen budgettafel meer als je het mij vraagt.

----------


## Gast1401081

> ja ja, iets over een kerfstok in de kroeg en een ellepijp?
> 
> ha ha,
> 
> zo oud ben je ook niet hoor Mac
> (denk ik)
> of bedoel je met 'hier' jouw Oosten, waar 'slechts' 3 wijzen 
> vandaan kwamen, ooit, long time ago? (lol)
> 
> ...



dabedoelikdus - een el is de afstand tussen hand en elleboog - daar is een ijkstok van gemaakt - om gordijnstof etc mee af te meten. Als je op de markt staat met stoffen (op de rol) dan is zo'n stok verplicht om de geleverde lengte te waarborgen.

Meten is weten.

----------


## drbeat

> Dr Beat en Mac; hartelijk bedankt voor de discussie, maar als jullie die elders voort zouden willen zetten zou ik (en met mij ongetwijfeld diverse forumleden) dat zeer kunnen waarderen. 
> 
> Daan



Ik wil niemand tot last of ergernis zijn dus bij deze.

----------


## showband

ik denk dat een SD 11 al de prijsklasse van de test overschrijdt.

zeker als ik kijk naar het budget waaronder er nu spullen in het veld staan.

van goedkoop naar duurder:
mackie DL1608
presonus(sen)
phonic (is totally niets)
behringer
line6 (is een buitenbeentje)
Allen & Heath Qu-16 / GLD
Soundcraft SiEx
Yamaha 01V96i / LS9 (heeft vrijwel iedereen ervaring mee denk ik)

en dan ga je al de 5000euro voorbij terwijl de meeste kopers voor de <250 personen sets eerder 3Keur in hun hoofd hebben max.

geloof mij even dat die phonic niet de moeite waard is.
zou ik benieuwd zijn als referentie iets van yamaha erbij te hebben.
en verder niet te hoog in de prijsklasse te gaan om het appels-met-appels te houden.

----------


## MusicXtra

Juist om te zien of er veel verschil zit in budget tafels en uit een hoger prijssegment is het interessant een Digicoding erbij te betrekken....

----------


## Hitvision

Aan de andere kant heb je wel een referentie of (los van de functies) de prijs van een SD11 de aanschaf verantwoord ten opzichte van de meer 'budget' oplossingen.

Als vergelijking. Als ik een auto alleen maar nodig heb om naar mijn werk te gaan kan ik een Ferrari moeilijk verantwoorden als het ook met een Toyota Yaris kan. 

Dus wellicht wel een idee om te zien of een grotere uitgave te verantwoorden is. Wat mij betreft een prima optie.

Het zal niet de eerste keer zijn dat 'budget' materialen net zo goed presteren of soms beter dan duurdere varianten. Neem de ADA's van Behringer die we bij vele Yamaha tafels zagen gewoon omdat de meerprijs voor duurdere ADA's ten opzichte van de Behringer niet te verantwoorden was. 

Misschien is dit ook zo met deze tafels.

Zoals gezegd LOS gezien van de functies en mogelijkheden. Het ging om klank.

----------


## djyellow

We moeten er ook uitkijken dat er niet te veel tafels komen. 6 of 7 is al een behoorlijk aantal. 
De vraag die hier bij mij speelt is vooral, hoe gaan we dit aansluit technisch oplossen. 
Als je het via een matrix of andere mixer gaat laten lopen, gaat dit invloed hebben op de klank ?

Het belangrijkste zal nog zijn van multitrack recorder naar de mic preamp. Doorlussen via DI's ? maar dat dan 16 of 24 x 7 tafels ? Zijn HEEL wat di's ":P

----------


## timmetje

> Als je het via een matrix of andere mixer gaat laten lopen, gaat dit invloed hebben op de klank ?



Zolang al die tafels door diezelfde matrix lopen moet dat geen probleem zijn. Weliswaar kleur je dan je geluid misschien een beetje, maar je kleurt in elk geval wel alles met hetzelfde kleurpotloodje... De verschillen tussen de tafels moeten dan nog steeds wel helder naar voren komen.

----------


## showband

De norm waarmee je de sub 5000 euro mengtafels vergelijkt is volgens mij een A&H GL2200/3300, soundcraft GB2/4, midas venice, dynacord CMS. Dat zijn de tafels die er nu uit gaan voor een X32 of presonus.

----------


## NesCio01

> een el is de afstand tussen hand en elleboog



en da's ongv. 69 cm.

Over de Digico:

Ik mis in de opsomming de M380 van Sander
en idd, waar leg je de grens?


grtz

Nes

----------


## SPS

Eigenlijk zou je de nieuwe Presonus versie moeten nemen (aangezien we graag vooruit kijken en niet achterom...)
Maar ja, wie heeft die al? ikke niet....

----------


## renevanh

> De norm waarmee je de sub 5000 euro mengtafels vergelijkt is volgens mij een A&H GL2200/3300, soundcraft GB2/4, midas venice, dynacord CMS. Dat zijn de tafels die er nu uit gaan voor een X32 of presonus.



GB4 is mogelijk te regelen... heb ook nog een LX7 liggen die ik niet verkocht krijg, dat zijn dezelfde pre-amps (GB30).

----------


## showband

> dabedoelikdus - een el is de afstand tussen hand en elleboog - daar is een ijkstok van gemaakt - om gordijnstof etc mee af te meten. Als je op de markt staat met stoffen (op de rol) dan is zo'n stok verplicht om de geleverde lengte te waarborgen.
> 
> Meten is weten.



Volgens modern salesmanagement is dat dus tussen linkerhand en rechter elleboog  :Wink:

----------


## stamgast

Ik ben juist voor studiomonitoren, dan kan er wat opgenomen worden en is het voor de mensen thuis ook nog eens rustig te beoordelen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik mis in de opsomming de M380 van Sander
> en idd, waar leg je de grens?
> 
> 
> grtz
> 
> Nes



Het is een M400 en eigenlijk is die compleet aanzienlijk duurder dan de genoemde tafels.
Maar, daar tegenover staat wel dat veel van dit soort tafels kleine broertjes of zusjes hebben die een stuk goedkoper zijn.

----------


## frederic

Als je een tafel of 7 hebt, zal 1 dag niet voldoende zijn vrees ik.

----------


## showband

de roland in de nieuwe I-pad 19 inch versie is ruim binnen prijspunt. En gebruikt dezelfde stageboxen.

volgens mij zijn de meest voorkomende:
behringer
presonus
roland
yamaha

als je dan van elk een populair model hebt met normale pre amps dan heb je veel afgedekt.
De digi-mixwizzard en line6 zouden wel voor een verassing kunnen zorgen maar om eerlijk te zijn. Die line6 ben ik echt nog nooit buiten een winkel tegengekomen. De A&H is denk ik moeilijk aan te komen. Maar zou dan wel leuk zijn.

Dan heb je 4 of 5 tafels.
Dan Mc lief aankijken voor de monitorset...
Een stuk of wat dikke multitrack opnames op WAv meenemen. (bohemian rhapsody en jump van van halen springs to mind. Omdat die zo te downloaden schijnen te zijn)

En je kan iets leuks doen.
Laat eerst de eigenaren snel / thuis een basis mix opzetten. Ga dan groepsgewijs eens door de effecten, eq en dergelijke heen.
Een gitaar dikker maken met EQ of een stem wat directer krijgen in een geheel. Veel of weinig galm in een mix beluisteren. gewoon luisteren wat de EQ echt DOET. En hoe de klankkleur van de compressie/effecten is in een geheel.

En hang eind van de dag de boel aan een PA om eventueel geconstateerde dingen even op volume uit te diepen.
"is die galm echt modderig of dun op volume?" "loopt het dicht" "is het geheel vlak/dor van geluid als het harder is?" dat soort dingen.

Ik zou ook heel graag bv wel een microfoon met monitor op die dingen willen aansluiten en eens kijken hoe snel je die over de PA heen voor een vocalist hoorbaar krijgt. Dat lijkt me een meerkoppig monster met digi tafels wat echt een stuk verschil uitmaakt bij live gebruik. Ik weet wel dat ik op weinig mengtafels dat in ieder geval nooit snel en efficient opgezet heb gekregen.  :Wink:  (kan aan mij liggen)

----------


## MusicXtra

> de roland in de nieuwe I-pad 19 inch versie is ruim binnen prijspunt. En gebruikt dezelfde stageboxen. Daar doelde ik dus ook op met mijn opmerking van de goedkopere broertjes.
> 
> Ik zou ook heel graag bv wel een microfoon met monitor op die dingen willen aansluiten en eens kijken hoe snel je die over de PA heen voor een vocalist hoorbaar krijgt. Dat lijkt me een meerkoppig monster met digi tafels wat echt een stuk verschil uitmaakt bij live gebruik. Ik weet wel dat ik op weinig mengtafels dat in ieder geval nooit snel en efficient opgezet heb gekregen.  (kan aan mij liggen)



Heb daar met de Roland nooit zo'n moeite mee, neem wel een paar floortjes mee als daar prijs op gesteld wordt.

----------


## renevanh

> De A&H is denk ik moeilijk aan te komen. Maar zou dan wel leuk zijn.



Bedoel je de GLD of...?
Ook daarvoor telt dat het waarschijnlijk wel te regelen is.
De Soundcraft Si wil ik er ook echt wel heel erg graag bij zien.

Wat mij betreft:
A&H GLD80 (GLD112 is ook grappig... is die al verkrijgbaar?)
Behringer X32
Soundcraft Si Expression (of Compact)
Presonus Studiolive

Roland M serie is stukje duurder, die M200i heb ik nog nooit in het wild gezien (ook niet in de winkel trouwens).
Yamaha is overwegend sterk verouderd, met uitzondering van de CL series, maar die zijn dan weer een stukje duurder.

De enige serieuze vraag die bij mij blijft hangen: hoe krijgen we een 24 kanaals multitrack een beetje vlot door verschillende tafels zodat we op z'n minst kunnen A/B'en?
In theorie kan dat met een stageblock, 2 harting kabeltjes en 2 break-out spinners, maar wie heeft dat nog sinds we allemaal digitale tafels hebben?  :Smile:

----------


## frederic

Je zal een computer moeten hebben met firewire, een Digiface, een USB madi converter moeten hebben.
En de Reac drivers voor Roland.

----------


## PvG

> Je zal een computer moeten hebben met firewire, een Digiface, een USB madi converter moeten hebben.
> En de Reac drivers voor Roland.



Dan ga je digitaal de tafels in en neem je de preamps niet mee.
Als het puur om het A/B-en van 2 tafels gaat: gebruik 1 van de tafels als audio interface aan een PC (bijv de X32) en hang er 2 of meer stageboxen aan. Route dezelfde outputs naar alle stageboxen. Per (1 of 2) stageboxen ga je analoog naar de tafels die je wilt A/B-en.

----------


## frederic

Dan zou ik gewoon een Alexis hd24 nemen, en 3x8 snakes xlr naar Jack.

maar de preamps testen zonder live band of muzikanten zal lastig worden.

----------


## djspeakertje

Over het pre-amps testen ben ik het eens met Frederic, het is erg moeilijk om een microfoonvoorversterker te beoordelen als je er een line-signaal in stopt... Die HD 24 is heel leuk, maar dan kan je niet A/B-en, dus moet je al 2 of meer gesynchroniseerde HD 24's hebben waar allemaal dezelfde multitrack op loopt, dus iemand is een dag lang HD 24's aan het volstouwen met multitracks...


Daan

----------


## frederic

Dan ga je vlug moeten verpatchen. Ik zie geen andere goedkope meethode.
Je zou wel kunnen vb een drumstel-bas en gitaar ontdubbelen. 2x12 kanalen op 1 HD24 naar 2 verschillende mengtafels. dan kun je eenvoudig een A/B test uitvoeren.

----------


## renevanh

Met een stageblock en 2 harting spinners (FOH/MON) ben je er toch ook gewoon?
HD24 in het stageblock prikken, FOH harting naar spinner in tafel 1, MON harting naar spinner in tafel 2. A/B'en maar.
Er zijn ook genoeg stageblocken met 2 parallel outputs (standaard  Ampco harting stageblocken bijvoorbeeld), kun je 3 tafels tegelijk aansluiten.

We moeten alleen iemand opduikelen die dat beschikbaar wil stellen.

----------


## stamgast

Ik kan wel wat passieve sloffen meenemen.

----------


## jadjong

Met een passieve split is 6x ook te doen.



> Ik heb wel een oplossing om een 3x een 32ch multitrack(ook aanwezig) analoog aan te bieden zodat er makkelijk geschakeld kan worden tussen tafels zonder de zooi om te prikken. Uiteraard op voorbehoud van beschikbare apparatuur. Op een doordeweekse dag is er meer kans dan het weekend...

----------


## djyellow

Gaat het 6 keer parallel hangen van een microfoon ingang niet impedantie problemen geven ?

Overigens heb ik nog een punt toe te voegen aan de test methode. De enige objectieve manier van beoordelen is dat de verschillen blind met elkaar vergeleken worden. Want mensen die een digico hebben willen natuurlijk (onbewust) dat hun tafel stukke beter is dan de behringer die 15 keer goedkoper is. Maar dit geld ook voor mijn GLD vs Behringer vs Presonus. Als we dit niet doen dan heb je per definitie al een bevooroordeelde test uitkomst. Mocht je dan tijdens het verschil nauwelijks verschil horen dan spreekt dat resultaat ook voor zich  :Wink: 

Opzicht maakt dit het testen niet moeilijker, er is gewoon een iemand die de uitgangs-matrix bediend in een van te voren bedachte volgorde bij elke test.

----------


## Gast1401081

> De enige objectieve manier van beoordelen is dat de verschillen blind met elkaar vergeleken worden.



daar heeft Roel van Velzen toch patent op gekregen, gisteren? Of was dat nu een Emmy?

----------


## SPS

Wie heeft er een aantal draaistoelen beschikbaar? :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik ben bezig met een hele mooie oplossing om verschillende tafels op dezelfde bronnen aan te sluiten en van de een naar de ander te kunnen schakelen.
Kom hier later op terug.

----------


## PvG

> Ik ben bezig met een hele mooie oplossing om verschillende tafels op dezelfde bronnen aan te sluiten en van de een naar de ander te kunnen schakelen.
> Kom hier later op terug.



Roland 0816's??

----------


## nightline

Ik heb hier een Tascam X-32 met FW en 2x ADI-8, weet alleen niet of dit nut heeft naast de X-48...

Jack

----------


## MusicXtra

Zoals eerder gemeld was ik met een mooie oplossing bezig.
Ik ben dus door de Roland System Group benaderd met het volgende voorstel:


Bron:


1x R-1000 48 Channel Recorder/Player


Distributie naar inputs van de mengtafels:


1x S-4000D Splitter
6x S-4000H Digital Snake (32 hoogwaardige DA's per unit)

Distributie van outputs van de mengtafels naar PA t.b.v. 'blinde' afluistering.


1x M-480 V-Mixer
1x S-4000S Digital Snake (eventueel met AES/EBU out naar versterker)
Optie: R-1000 voor multitrack recording (Nadien kunnen we de aparte mix per tafel converteren naar stereo WAV en per Dropbox beschikbaar stellen)


Wel vinden wij als RSG het een absolute must dat er met hoge kwaliteit bronmateriaal wordt gemixt (niet met de bekende multitrack MP3's van Stevie Wonder, Queen, e.d.).


Voor registratie van de mening van ieder individu zouden we kunnen werken met eenvoudige lijstjes waarin ieder zijn top 6 kan samenstellen. Vervolgens kunnen we deze aan het einde van de dag tijdens een korte pauze in Excel zetten waarna iedereen de resultaten kan zien.


Inzake de mix op iedere tafel lijkt mij dat deze gedaan dient te worden door een en dezelfde persoon; een soort van 'Stig' met gouden oren die een goede mix kan neerzetten op iedere tafel, van analoog tot O1V tot SD7. Merkvoorkeur prima, zolang er maar geen commerciële belangen zijn. Neutraal dus. Verder is het wellicht goed dat deze persoon vooraf aan de luistertest in het kort laat zien wat hij heeft gedaan en ongevoelig is voor suggesties van de luisteraars en een gezonde discussie kan voeren. 


Objectiviteit heeft bij zo'n vergelijking uiteraard de hoogste prioriteit. EQ settings zouden bijvoorbeeld globaal hetzelfde moeten zijn. Eventueel kunnen we dit eenvoudig uitlezen/aantonen via de RTA van de M-480.


Al met al juichen we als RSG zo'n vergelijking dan ook enthousiast toe, mits dit op de juiste manier gebeurt. Anders heeft het geen zin en kost het ieder van ons alleen erg veel tijd.


P.s.: zullen we dan ook maar direct een SD9 gebruiken als 'referentie'? Zou jammer zijn als Digico buiten schot blijft ;-)

Denk dat dit een geweldig aanbod is van de Roland System Group dat we wat mij betreft met alle handen aangrijpen.

----------


## drbeat

Dat is in 1 woord geweldig! Maar hoe kom je dan aan 1 perfecte bron opname zoals vereist?? 

Met beide handen aanpakken!!

Ben zeer zeer benieuwd naar de uitkomsten die dag!! Ik heb er zin in!!

En de aanpak vind ik ook wijs. Wie maakt de exel lijst die wordt geprint en uitgedeeld?? 
Ik wil wel een opzetje maken en een telblad waar alles in opgeteld wordt..

----------


## PvG

Very nice ;-) Da's de enige praktische manier:digitaal splitten.

----------


## djyellow

Dat is inderdaad een mooi aanbod van RSG. 

Ze willen dan natuurlijk ook hun eigen M480 ertussen stoppen.

Er staan een paar erg goede punten in die mail:





> Wel vinden wij als RSG het een absolute must dat  er met hoge kwaliteit bronmateriaal wordt gemixt (niet met de bekende  multitrack MP3's van Stevie Wonder, Queen, e.d.).



Helemaal mee eens! Is al eerder iets genoemd van schijfmaat en duimstok  :Wink: . Iemand toevallig een kennis of iemand die een paar leuke tracks in een studio heeft opgenomen ?





> inzake de mix op iedere tafel lijkt mij dat deze  gedaan dient te worden door een en dezelfde persoon; een soort van  'Stig' met gouden oren die een goede mix kan neerzetten op iedere tafel,  van analoog tot O1V tot SD7.



Opzich een goed idee, maar deze persoon zou niet belemmerd moeten worden door gebrek aan kennis van de tafel. Maar de eigenaar van de tafel kan hier bij ondersteunen.





> Objectiviteit heeft bij zo'n vergelijking  uiteraard de hoogste prioriteit. EQ settings zouden bijvoorbeeld globaal  hetzelfde moeten zijn.



 Heel fijn dat ze materialen willen leveren, maar dit mag geen enkele invloed hebben op de test zelf. Ze zullen echt een beetje op de zijlijn moeten blijven staan zeg maar. 





> Eventueel kunnen we dit eenvoudig uitlezen/aantonen via de RTA van de M-480.



Hadden we het net niet over objectiviteit  :Embarrassment: 

Maar ik denk dat we de distributie hebben gevonden. 

Het uitgangs-signaal van de stage boxes moet natuurlijk wel op MIC niveau zijn, niet op line.

Het gene wat waarschijnlijk het meeste verschil gaat uitmaken is de preamp tot AD conversie. Daarna is het signaal in het digitale domein en zullen de verschillen (vermoed ik) een heel stuk minder zijn. Misschien hier een optie om een testje te doen met een zeer laag input signaal, veel gain en kijken wat er voor ruis uit de tafel komt ?

----------


## showband

Ik vind die M480 leuk maar die zit al aan de top van een budget. +/- 8000euro. 
M380/M300/M200i zit meer in het gebied van de "kleine zelfstandige" die hun GL2200 of venice er uit willen smijten.

Ik heb misschien nog een track liggen die is opgenomen met een alesis HD 24 sporen rechtstreeks uit de multi. 23 sporen .wav
Maar dat is wat karig. En veel lelijke SM57 signalen. 16bit/48Khz

even gewoon als open statement.
De RTA outputs van de diverse roland stageboxen moeten bij alle mixers dus via analoge kabels de mixer in. Ook de roland.
Anders zal het niet helemaal eerlijk gaan.

Wie er mixt maakt mij niet zo veeluit. Omdat ik vooral de klank en effectiviteit van de EQ, compressie, summingbijgeluiden en dergelijk wil horen van de tafels.
Een mooie mix krijg je overal uit. Maar voor mij zit meestal het verschil er in wat er gebeurt als je aan de hoog knop draait. Bij de een is het bijna "briljantie"  en bij de andere is het alsof je de scheermessen slijpt. Geeft laag een cleane toename? Of gerommel? Of Wordt het vetter. (wat OOK bijgeluiden zijn maar prima werkbaar  :Wink:  )

Ik denk namelijk dat alle tafels prima zullen werken. En vrijwel allemaal voldoende features aanwezig zullen zijn. Maar dat in de sommering en de EQ/eff/Dyn-tools de grote verschillen zullen zitten.

Maar we hebben eerder bij een test op de neus gekeken. (voor mij bij de analoog versus digitale eindbakken op subs Wat dag en nacht verschillen gaf)

----------


## MusicXtra

@Showband; de M480 wordt gebruikt om alle outputs van de te vergelijken tafels mee aan elkaar te knopen zodat er eenvoudig heen en weer geswitched kan worden tussen de tafels.
Voor in de test kunnen we volgens mij ieder type Roland kiezen.
@DJyellow; alle tafels worden op gelijke, analoge manier aangesloten, ook de te testen Roland. In de M480 wordt alles 1 op 1 zonder processing naar de master gestuurd. Hoe objectief wil je het hebben?
Enige dat er aan te merken zou zijn is dat de M480 het geluid dusdanig zou beperken dat de testtafels hierdoor niet goed uit de verf zouden komen. Mijn ervaring met de Roland is echter dat deze erg neutraal is en dus niets toevoegt of weghaalt.

----------


## djspeakertje

Wat multitracks betreft hebben ze het hier prima voor elkaar. Standaard 44.1kHz/16bit is gratis te downloaden, en een mailtje met wat uitleg over het doel zal ongetwijfeld één of twee gratis 88.2kHz/24bit multitracks opleveren. Het is wel allemaal indie...

Als iedereen het eens is over de soort muziek wil ik er wel even een mailtje uit doen van het weekend.


Daan

----------


## vasco

Naast natuurlijk dank aan de RSG voor hun ontzettend mooie aanbod moeten wij natuurlijk niet MusicXtra vergeten te bedanken voor zijn inzet inzake het contact en de aanvraag naar de RSG.

Ik heb hier een pauw klaarliggen voor in je h*l.
Één veer is te karig en niet in proportie tot de inzet in deze  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Als dit doorgaat en ik kan ben ik zeker van de partij.

----------


## Gast1401081

op zich geweldig - ik had eigenlijk 't liefste een compleet neutrale eind-tafel, die bekend staat om zn neutraliteit. Dat was mn ouwe hout - inbreng. Die moet echt nog van de 110 omgebouwd worden naar 240. Liefhebbers mogen ook een standaard midasje mee slepen om te summen - als de kanalen maar identiek zijn. 

We kunnen natuurlijk ook gewoon 6 identieke monitoren op een stapel gooien. 

Vind persoonlijk het meetprotocol interessanter eigenlijk.  

En ik ga nog wel ff koijken om wat serieus ProtoolsPro-data te krijgen. Ik schijn iemand te kennen die een boel Metropool op zn HD heeft zwerven,..

----------


## 2mancrew

[QUOTE=**************;601746]op zich geweldig - ik had eigenlijk 't liefste een compleet neutrale eind-tafel, die bekend staat om zn neutraliteit. Dat was mn ouwe hout - inbreng. Die moet echt nog van de 110 omgebouwd worden naar 240. Liefhebbers mogen ook een standaard midasje mee slepen om te summen - als de kanalen maar identiek zijn. 

We kunnen natuurlijk ook gewoon 6 identieke monitoren op een stapel gooien. 

Vind persoonlijk het meetprotocol interessanter eigenlijk.  

En ik ga nog wel ff koijken om wat serieus ProtoolsPro-data te krijgen. Ik schijn iemand te kennen die een boel Metropool op zn HD heeft zwerven,..


<<<komt denk ik wel luisteren op mengtafel dag als ik kan >>>>

----------


## DJ Antoon

> ik had eigenlijk 't liefste een compleet neutrale eind-tafel, die bekend staat om zn neutraliteit.



Niet beter dan om een simpele switch te gebruiken? Hoe simpeler hoe minder kleur...

----------


## Gast1401081

> Niet beter dan om een simpele switch te gebruiken? Hoe simpeler hoe minder kleur...



als we een gebalanceerde knal-vrije schakelaar hebben - en daar dan 3 paartjes van - soldeer ik er wel een bos XLR aan..

----------


## showband

ik gooi een bal op:

1) Voorstel is allereerst op een zondag overdag ivm klussen. (met excuses aan de kerkgangers  :Frown:  )
Eens niet eens?

2) vraag is juist wel of juist niet op de vacantie in oktober mikken?

3) zondagen zijn dan?
13 oktober
20 oktober
27 oktober
03 november
10 november

----------


## Big Bang

Ik ben waarschijnlijk niet in de gelegenheid om te komen, ondanks het bezit van een SI Expression. Desalniettemin ben ik wel benieuwd naar de uitkomst. Worden de resultaten ook opgenomen m.b.v. een HD24 o.i.d.?

----------


## MusicXtra

> op zich geweldig - ik had eigenlijk 't liefste een compleet neutrale eind-tafel, die bekend staat om zn neutraliteit. Dat was mn ouwe hout - inbreng. Die moet echt nog van de 110 omgebouwd worden naar 240. Liefhebbers mogen ook een standaard midasje mee slepen om te summen - als de kanalen maar identiek zijn.



De Roland staat als heel erg neutraal bekend, een standaard Midas is nou niet bepaald neutraal....
Zelf denk ik dat het voorstel van Roland een heel goed werkbare oplossing is, niets omprikken, niets solderen, etc. gewoon omschakelen met mute knoppen.

----------


## renevanh

Als ik het zo bekijk kan ik (en m'n X32) alleen 3 november NIET... dat is makkelijk dus  :Smile:

----------


## Gast1401081

> ik gooi een bal op:
> 
> 1) Voorstel is allereerst op een zondag overdag ivm klussen. (met excuses aan de kerkgangers  )
> Eens niet eens?
> 
> 2) vraag is juist wel of juist niet op de vacantie in oktober mikken?
> 
> 3) zondagen zijn dan?
> 13 oktober
> ...



geweldig - 13 en 20 okt lukt goeieprima - daarna zit ik klem tot december.

----------


## MusicXtra

20 oktober en beide dagen in november kan ik niet.
13 oktober zou mij het beste passen.

----------


## djyellow

Ik en de GLD-80 zou 13 oktober ook kunnen.

----------


## showband

*Allereerst.Dit zou wel eens heel erg fijn kunnen worden* en de toezeggingen tot nu toe zijn  hartverwarmend. RSG HOUZEE! Nu eens kijken of we het op de rit kunnen krijgen. Want deze test is zeer courant. (als ik de verkoopcijfers van dit soort tafels mag geloven zijn digitafels nu ongeveer HET item wat muziekfabrieken verkopen)

O.K. ik ga voor rephrase. Voorstel.
_Verontschuldigingen als ik voor mijn beurt praat maar ik ga even proberen de opties te verkleinen om tot een nuttige test te komen die doorgaat._

*huidig datum voorstel*
13 oktober. +/- 1 uur aanvang
Ik zal in ieder geval dit weekend kijken of ik musicon vast kan leggen.

Wil iedereen die dan komt hieronder bevestigen.

Verder een procedurevoorstel om af te schieten. Ik denk dat dit haalbaar is.
__________________________________________________  _____________________________

*Doel:*
-Vergelijken van enkele digitale tafels die minder dan 5000euro kosten. Representatief voor de spullen die nu massaal de 16 en 24 kanaals analoge tafels vervangen. (bij kleine bedrijven en grote bands)
-De vergelijking zal zijn als FOH tafel en niet als *dedicated* (inear)-monitormixer. (jammer maar te tijdrovend en dan heb je ook een complete band nodig)
-De vergelijking dient NIET om te tellen hoeveel features er zijn. (Bijna alle tafels hebben daar duidelijke websites voor en simulatieprogrammas voor thuisgebruik)
-De vergelijking dient om vast te stellen hoe het gaat klinken als je een gemiddelde groep wil mixen in een gemiddelde zaal. 
-geen subrack maar standalone.

Ik wil graag net als bij de poweramp test het gesprek in banen leiden om zo zij-discussies te voorkomen. _(je weet wel. "met een andere microfoon had het anders geklonken". En dergelijke sub discussies)_ En om gezamenlijk vlot steeds een (1) punt aan te kaarten zodat we ze af kunnen turven.

*Uitgaande van* 
-afluister-monitors via *Mac*
-bronsysteem via *musicxtra/roland*
-Wie is de referentie mixerman/vrouw? 
-Assistentie van de eigenaar van de mengtafel. AUB minimaal 5 lege geheugenplaatsen voor global setting dump vooraf regelen.  :Wink: 
-Bruikbaar bronmateriaal. Ik ga van het weekend nog even zoeken naar een multitrack stuk van de band. *DJ speakertje* aub kijken. Kenmerk van een goede master is wat mij betreft Meerstemmige zang en dynamiek in het bronmateriaal. (drums plus percussie?) Een dikke latinband met meerstemmige zang,blazers, akoestische gitaar en percussie lijkt ideaal. Maar ook een bigband oid.
-tafels/stoelen/zaalsysteem e.d + een microfoon+gewone monitor voor testen in de zaal.
 __________________________________________________  ____________________________________________
*Voorstel voor een procedure:*

-*eerst een snelle droge mix van de identieke multitrack op alle mixers.*
Start puur volume zonder toevoegingen. Alle instrumenten naakt in het geluidsbeeld.
Kort samen vergelijken van deze mix en main punt van de geluidsbeleving bespreken. 
Dit gaat om de SCHONE processing naar de ouput. Settings laten saven door eigenaars.
Dit is *nulpuntsbepaling*. En de mix is volledig aan de referentie mixpersoon.

*-Daarna wat noodzakelijke en normale kanaal EQ / compressie waarmee een kale echte mix komt te staan.* Nog steeds gezet door de referentie mixpersoon. (Of we het mooi vinden of niet boeit niet. Het gaat om een kloppende mix opvatting!)
Samen vergelijken van deze mix en geluidsbeleving bespreken. 
_Ik stuur bij als de discussie over de mix gaat en niet het geluid van de mixer._ 
Er zou nu er een vergelijkbare mix moeten staan. Settings laten saven door eigenaars.
Switchen tussen ongeprocesde versie en deze om kleurverschillen scherp aan te zetten. Ofwel : Wat doet een mixer met jouw brongeluid?
Ik vermoed dat uit deze vergelijking het best het *geluidskarakter* en (bij)geluid van een digimixer te bepalen zal vallen.

-*Dan hands on Een gevoel krijgen van de capaciteit van een kanaal EQ en effect* 
We kiezen welk instrument(en) we als voorbeeld uit de mix pikken voor de volgende stap.
Vervolgens bij elke tafel dat ene kanaal extreem boosten of cutten met de EQ. En telkens bespreken. Herhalen voor Compressie en galm.
Dit dient om een beeld te krijgen van de *SOUND* van de engine in een drukke mix. Als je echt gaat boosten en effecten om het geluid ingrijpend te sculpten.
_Bij dit punt ga ik nadrukkelijk de boel in banen leiden door gerichte vragen. Om de boel niet te laten ontsporen._ 

Nu staat er vanzelf een tweede mix met dikke effecten. Settings laten saven door eigenaars

Nog even globaal geluidsbeeld op *artifacts* bespreken. Gaan er processors over hun nek?
Als iemand kan meten aan het signaal is dit het moment.

Dan een keer overschakelen van monitors naar een groot systeem.
*Global EQ van de mixers testen!* (wie weet blote billenmoment?)

Ik vermoed dat de oren dan te moe zijn voor grote verschillen. Maar er is nog een goede test over.

*de monitortest* 
Monitortje+microfoon aansluiten en de eigenaars allemaal kort laten demonstreren hoe snel / goed je deze aan de praat krijgt. (redelijk cruciale functie voor een live tafel!)
Dus een submixje van die totaalmix + de microfoon er duidelijk doorheen in een zaal met luid systeem.

Dan heb je al veel gedaan!

Is er tijd over?
Individuele hands on time.
 __________________________________________________  ____________________________________________
Begin maar met afschieten!

----------


## drbeat

Like...

Ik zeg doen. 

13 oktober staat in de agenda.

Met showband als gespreksleider...We hebben er zin in!!

----------


## renevanh

> -geen subrack maar standalone.



Wat bedoel je hier precies mee?

13de staat hier ook in de agenda, zin in!

----------


## showband

> Wat bedoel je hier precies mee?



Niet te veel achter zoeken. Gewoon geen externe plugins of effectenrek. Er zijn inmiddels al digitafelgebruikers die voor mooiere galm / mains-eq / DA-conversie enz alsnog een subrek mee gaan slepen. Dat valt nogal buiten de scoop.  :Wink:

----------


## renevanh

Ok, duidelijk. Was mij even niet helder of je daar ook stageblocken mee bedoelde. Voor een GLD is dat een probleem  :Wink:

----------


## metalteacher

ik kan 13 en 20okt niet, dat is zeer spijtig, was er graag bij geweest

----------


## Gast1401081

alleen de dertiende lukt me nog,  - andere zondagen gaan we niet meer redden dit jaar. Helaas.

----------


## MusicXtra

Wie hakt de knoop door voor de 13e?
Is de zaal dan beschikbaar?
Kunnen de meesten dan? Dat is wel heel belangrijk, is een beetje zonde om al die moeite te doen en dan op het laatst veel mensen afhaken met allerlei redenen.
Zijn de Roland spullen dan beschikbaar?
Overigens is het denk ik wel goed nog even kritisch naar de zaal te kijken.

----------


## SH1000

ik kan de 13e niet.

----------


## djyellow

Het zal er voornamelijk om gaan of de mensen met essentiële personen kunnen. Ik kan zo snel allemaal niet terug vinden wie er nou zou zorgen voor wat, maar hier een checklist. Graag even aanvullen met naam en of je aanwezig bent op 13 oktober  :Wink: . 


Tafels die minimaal nodig zijn:
Behringer X32 
Soundcraft SI compact
Allen heath GLD (DJYellow, Aanwezig)
Presonus 16/24

Geluids materiaal:
RSG digitale distributie
Multitracks

Locatie:
Waar (?)

Speakers:
Referentie monitoren
PA (?)

Aanvullen mag altijd natuurlijk  :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

13 oktober  :Wink: . 


Tafels die minimaal nodig zijn:
Behringer X32 
Soundcraft SI compact
Allen heath GLD (DJYellow, Aanwezig)
Presonus 16/24

Geluids materiaal:
RSG digitale distributie
Multitracks

Locatie:
Waar (?)

Speakers:
Referentie monitoren  _- blijken overbodig ._ 
PA (?)

----------


## MusicXtra

13 oktober  :Wink: . 


Tafels die minimaal nodig zijn:
Behringer X32 
Soundcraft SI compact
Allen heath GLD (DJYellow, Aanwezig)
Presonus 16/24

Geluids materiaal:
RSG digitale distributie
Multitracks

Locatie:
Waar (?)

Speakers:
Referentie monitoren  -      BigMac 6x HD1 evt 4x HM1 - voeding - bekabeling XLR
PA Brooklyn-Audio Prospect set, 4 subs, 2 toppen en amp-rack.

----------


## Gast1401081

> 13 oktober . 
> 
> 
> PA Brooklyn-Audio Prospect set, 4 subs, 2 toppen en amp-rack.



Dan kom ik dus niet. Die set is goed, maar ook weer niet zo goed dat je er tafels op kunt ontleden. 
Heeft het helemaal gen zin dus.

----------


## Big Bang

Er staan toch ook de monitoren? Maar wat je nu zegt is dat het voor live toepassingen dus geen h*l uitmaakt welke tafel je neemt, als het om klank gaat? Je zou het verschil toch niet horen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gast1401081

klopt - qua digitaal in dit prijssegment niet. 
Zelfs analoog heb ik mn twijfels. 

Dingetjes als werkbaarheid, gevoeligheid van de potmeters etc zijn makkelijker werken, of gewenning, maar op de gemiddelde boeren-eindset hoor ik het verschil niet tussen een tafel van 600 of 700 euro. Of dat ik een compressor van 800 of 80 euro erachter heb. 
Dus ga ik mn kostbare tijd niet verknotsen in Den haag om naar de fouten in de pa te luisteren.

----------


## MusicXtra

Volgens mij zijn er een heel aantal mensen benieuwd of je verschillen die je op studio monitoren waar kunt nemen ook op een PA kunt horen.
Dat is de reden om een Prospect set mee te nemen.

----------


## djspeakertje

En een reden om de studiomonitoren mee te nemen.


Daan

----------


## Gast1401081

> Volgens mij zijn er een heel aantal mensen benieuwd of je verschillen die je op studio monitoren waar kunt nemen ook op een PA kunt horen.
> Dat is de reden om een Prospect set mee te nemen.



Leef je uit. 

Begrijp me goed: ik waardeer het initiatief. 
Maar ik ben dat langste plasser-gedoe met die Prospect wel zat nu. Zo geweldig is die set nu ook weer niet. 
Dat is de reden dat ik dus geen 6 uur vertrappen ga om een paar uur naar een systeemfout te luisteren, in plaats van naar een tafelfout. 

Afgemeld bij deze dus.

----------


## djspeakertje

Als er interesse is voor een lange-plasser-wedstrijd mogen die mensen daar rustig een topic voor aanmaken hoor...

----------


## drbeat

> Als er interesse is voor een lange-plasser-wedstrijd mogen die mensen daar rustig een topic voor aanmaken hoor...



Wat een gezeik met die plassers......

Wie heeft dan de X32 om te laten luisteren? Hoop dat het er nu wel van komt....want ik ben zeer benieuwd naar deze tafeltjes...

----------


## metalteacher

Ik wou dat er meer bedrijven waren die er het belang van inzagen om bij deze dagen spullen ter beschikking te stellen. Ik denk persoonlijk dat het geweldig is dat Musicxtra die moeite neemt. Dat hij daarbij zijn eigen spullen tot in den treure promoot kan ik me ook wel voorstellen. Dat zou ik dan ook doen. Ik vind de discussie over de studiomonitoren een beetje onzinnig, als het al zo erop aan komt om de verschillen enigszins zichtbaar te maken dan schieten we denk ik ons doel voorbij. Gewoon laten horen op een PA set, dat is de praktijk!! Dat dan de conclusie is dat de verschillen tussen merken niet meer hoorbaar zijn. Vind ik dat ook een geruststellende conclusie. Die conclusie trokken we ook bij de versterkers, er is daar iets voor te zeggen. We zijn geen high-end forum mag ik hopen.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> Dat dan de conclusie is dat de verschillen tussen merken niet meer hoorbaar zijn. Vind ik dat ook een geruststellende conclusie.



Dat zou ik niet te hard roepen...Weet ik uit ervaring...Op een fatsoenlijke PA hoor je het verschil echt wel...Maar ik denk dat het vooral op smaak aan gaat komen en dat kan ik zelf wel bepalen..;-) 

Het is dat ik geen zin heb om naar Den Haag af te reizen(wat ik tot dus ver begrijp) anders had ik er wel bij willen zijn...

----------


## renevanh

> Wie heeft dan de X32 om te laten luisteren?



Ik heb een X32 en kan/kom de 13de.

Locatie nog steeds een probleem? Zaaltje hier in Driebergen is gewoon 100% beschikbaar, ik heb de sleutel dus ne pas de problem!

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik ben wel een voorstander van Driebergen, is centraler dan den Haag.
Kun je wat meer vertellen over die zaal?
Akoestiek, afmetingen....

----------


## SPS

De 13e heeft deze jongen herfstvakantie :Cool:  Dus zal helaas de Presonus 16-4-2 van mij ontbreken aan het lijstje

Paul

----------


## purplehaze

> Volgens mij zijn er een heel aantal mensen benieuwd of je verschillen die je op studio monitoren waar kunt nemen ook op een PA kunt horen.
> Dat is de reden om een Prospect set mee te nemen.



Ik weet zeker dat je verschillen die je op studiomonitoren kunt horen ook hoort op een goede PA set. Maar de ene set kan dat meer verborgen zijn op de andere. So what !
De verschillen tussen de digimengtafels staan centraal. Dat hoor je het beste op studio monitoren, en het is ook nog eens een stuk minder vermoeiend aan de oren.
Maak het nu niet moeilijker dan het is, de tijd heb je hard genoeg nodig om serieus te testen en vergelijken.

----------


## renevanh

> Ik ben wel een voorstander van Driebergen, is centraler dan den Haag.
> Kun je wat meer vertellen over die zaal?
> Akoestiek, afmetingen....



Oude gymzaal, nu een jongerencentrum.
Zaal is (pakweg) 10x15m (let op, ik ben slecht in schatten :P) en 5m hoog.
Zeker geen galmbak, relatief droog zelfs. Heb er al meermaals opnames gedaan. In mijn ogen erg geschikte zaal voor dit soort bijeenkomsten  :Big Grin:

----------


## showband

driebergen is wat mij betreft prima.

als er een X32 naast een of twee grote namen ligt is het wat mij betreft al de moeite waard. Eenvoudig omdat dat nu eenmaal de grootste discussies heeft. In dat geval lijkt het mij niet fout er een analoge naast te leggen omdat er dan ook tijd is om die discussie plat te slaan.  :Wink: 

Voor de rest moeten de mensen die niet willen komen ook vooral niet komen.  :Cool: 
Als de datum vast ligt en de locatie vast. Er is een PA en minimaal 2 digitafels van courant model.
Dan ga ik nog wat meer hagenesen polsen.

Wie is "de gouden orenman/vrouw?"

----------


## djyellow

Heren graag even de checklist aanvullen/uitbreiden...

Studiomonitoren discussie is al een keer gevoerd...

13 oktober  :Wink: . 


Tafels die minimaal nodig zijn:
Behringer X32  (renevanh)
Soundcraft SI compact
Allen heath GLD (DJYellow, Aanwezig)
Presonus 16/24

Geluids materiaal:
RSG digitale distributie
Multitracks

Locatie:
Driebergen (?) (renevanh)

Speakers:
Referentie monitoren  -      BigMac 6x HD1 evt 4x HM1 - voeding - bekabeling XLR
PA Brooklyn-Audio Prospect set, 4 subs, 2 toppen en amp-rack.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Heren graag even de checklist aanvullen/uitbreiden...
> 
> Studiomonitoren discussie is al een keer gevoerd...
> 
> 13 oktober . 
> 
> 
> Tafels die minimaal nodig zijn:
> Behringer X32  (renevanh)
> ...



 dus niet..

----------


## djspeakertje

Heb net het hele draadje doorgezocht, meen toch zeker te weten dat er iemand met een Qu-16 komt? Afdeling Oldenzaal is geïnteresseerd namelijk...

Nog iemand die vanuit het Oooosten richting Driebergen gaat? (aangenomen dat het daar plaatsvindt)


Daan

----------


## metalteacher

volgens mij zijn er nu geen presonus mengtafels meer op de dag. ik en sps komen niet beide presonus

----------


## renevanh

Ben een poging aan het doen om een Si Compact te versieren.
Presonus erbij zou wel fijn zijn, ik kan er niet op werken maar de klank ben ik wel erg benieuwd naar.

----------


## NesCio01

Wat ik niet begrijp is waar opeens de bovengrens vandaan komt.
Mijn persoonlijke interesse ligt in de X32 naast een SD11 (liefst i).
Op het moment dat ik via het draadje Jaap pols komt er een positieve
reactie uit dit gremium.

Even verder word ik gediskwalificeerd, want de tafel van mijn keuze
behoort, niet tot de doelgroep. Maar wie bepaalt wat de doelgroep is?
Niemand spreekt de diskwalificeerder tegen, why not? Of niemand durft,
ieder is het moe, of wellicht ben ik de enige met een SD wens?

Voor mij een gemiste kans, jammer want ik had ook graag m'n monitoren 
neergezet, zeker nu Mac niet komt.

Er staat straks voor >20k? aan apparatuur om de multitracks netjes
te kunnen splitsen. Waarom mag er dan geen lijntje naar een tafel van
mijn keuze?

Jammer, omdat ik ook graag de Prospect had gehoord, zeker na de kleine
vergelijking die ik vandaag deed (nog bedankt Dr. B!).





> De reden waarom ik eigenlijk post:
> Wie weet kun je via de importeur aan een Presonus komen?
> Dominic, leest meestal wel mee, toch?



Verder ben ik bang dat er wat mensen op het forum gaan afhaken.
O wee als je hier iets te veel zegt.
Dit topic is een sprekend voorbeeld.
De een verwijdert z'n post na er op te zijn aangesproken,
een ander bepaalt wat een ander vergelijken mag
en weer een ander komt niet omdat er een set van een ander staat.

----------


## drbeat

Zou zeker mooi zijn! Ik zelf wil ook graag een nieuwe digitafel en een vergelijk zoals dit vind ik toch goud...in de winkel kom je dat gewoon niet tegen..

Wat nog interessanter zou zijn is hoe de zogenaamde budget tafels zich verhouden tot de duurdere segment tafels....roland m400.. Digico ed..
Sander heeft de roland bij..

Zal ik voor de grap mijn analoge soundcraft mee nemen? Is dat misschien interessant?
Zal hem mee nemen en als we tijd hebben en zin...niet geschoten altijd mis..
Vrijheid blijleid toch??

Heb er zin in..

Allemaal positief en open de dag beginnen en dat we maar veel mogen leren!!
Zorg ik voor koekies...( lussen jullie allemaal brinkies??)

----------


## jadjong

Dit is een erg moeilijk onderwerp om te testen. De meeste mengtafels zakken in elkaar bij veel kanalen, de summing is bij de een beter geregeld dan bij de ander. Digitale mengtafels hebben nog de handicap dat de toch al gare summing verder om zeep geholpen wordt door te weinig processingkracht. Zet op alle 48 kanalen eq, compressor en het feest kan beginnen. Het eerste kun je testen door een geprocessde multitrack door elke tafel te jagen. Het tweede alleen door iemand op elke mengtafel 'dezelfde' mix te laten maken.
In de korte tijd dat ik iets met geluid doe ben ik erg weinig collega's tegen gekomen die positief spreken over de mixkwaliteiten van een ander. Soms door verschil in smaak, maar ook door gedrag die bij een kleuterleidster bekend voorkomen. Als je verder leest in dit forum kom je dat ook digitaal tegen. Ik denk niet dat er een 'stig' gevonden kan worden die tot ieders tevredenheid op alle tafels 'mooie' mix neerzet. 

Geen idee wie bepaalt welke tafels wel of niet toegelaten worden. Houdt er ook rekening mee dat testen een doel en methode moet hebben om leerzaam te zijn. Met z'n allen een zaaltje binnenstormen en onder het genot van wat koekjes onze mengtafels neerkwakken kan gezellig zijn, maar deze dag heeft een doel en je bent gebonden aan tijd.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Wat ik niet begrijp is waar opeens de bovengrens vandaan komt.
> ....
> 
> Even verder word ik gediskwalificeerd, want de tafel van mijn keuze
> behoort, niet tot de doelgroep. .......
> 
> Voor mij een gemiste kans, jammer want ik had ook graag m'n monitoren 
> neergezet, zeker nu Mac niet komt.
> 
> ...



Ik vind dat het over mengtafels moet gaan, niet over boxen. 
Digitale tafels, als het ff kan met een groot marktaandeel, of een te vrezen groot marktaandeel. De XL-8 komt nadrukkelijk niet in beeld.

Nou heb ik stom toevallig hooggewaardeerde identieke speakers staan. Die stom toevallig ook nog eens wereldwijd als standaard kalibratie-tool gebruikt worden. 

Dan heb ik dus geen zin in een extra sub-kickje onder een net niet te laag lopende crossover die al dan niet te scheef in een dooie hoek van blablabla .
Anders gezegd: als als we spanning gaan meten kun je dat met praxis-analoge-voltmeters doen, maar je kunt ook Fluke ff bellen. Die sturen ook best graag een paar kalibratoren af. 

't Goeie nieuws is dat ik ff erg druk ben, en m'n dure tijd dus voorlopig ff niet ga opofferen aan een Prospect-demo-dag. 
Na de kerst hebben we nieuwe ronden - nieuwe kansen.

----------


## NesCio01

> Ik vind .....
> Nou heb ik ......
> Dan heb ik ......
> is dat ik ff erg druk ben, en m'n dure tijd dus voorlopig ff niet ga opofferen aan een Prospect-demo-dag.







> Na de kerst hebben we nieuwe ronden - nieuwe kansen.




I.R.M.C.

Nes

----------


## djspeakertje

@Mac: Laten we het dan ook vooral bij mengtafels houden, en niet steeds gaan lopen mekkeren over dat Prospect verhaal. Ben je het er niet mee eens, dan mag je dat rustig vertellen, maar dat hoeft niet 3 keer per pagina. 

Hopelijk de laatste keer: Iedereen die problemen heeft met MusicXtra of zijn systeem heeft de vrijheid om te kiezen of hij/zij wel of niet naar de mengtafeldag wil komen. Kom je niet, zeur dan niet en vermaak je in een ander topic.





> Ik vind dat het over mengtafels moet gaan, niet over boxen.



Wat mengtafels betreft staan we er niet al te best voor momenteel:
- Roland systeem
- X32
- GLD80
- Presonus? (2 afgehaakt, wie biedt?)
- DiGiCo?
- Qu 16?
- Analoog van 't een of 't ander? (als je denkt dat je iets hebt staan dat de moeite waard is, gooi het er maar op, analoog vs digitaal is ook een discussie die nog lang niet uitgevochten is, en bij gebrek aan beter een prima onderwerp voor zo'n dag)
- ???

Tis weer het oude liedje. Iedereen gaat totdat er een datum is. Ik snap dat mensen druk zijn, maar het blijft jammer om telkens weer te zien dat de opkomst evenredig kleiner wordt naarmate de datum dichterbij komt.

Nog iemand die een leuke multitrack op zn harde schijf heeft slingeren? En nog iemand die vanuit Twente richting Driebergen gaat? (staat dat al vast eigenlijk? en is de zaal bevestigd? Wat goed van ons dat we dat geregeld hebben een week van te voren...)


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Ook ik heb zeker interesse in een vergelijking van een Digico, welk type zal me verder een zorg zijn omdat de pre-amps toch identiek zijn.
Verder verbaas ik me over je reactie Mac, die set met alle fouten die er volgens jou in zitten klinkt anders best aardig en je mening was na de eerst post daarover al duidelijk. Daarbij komt Roland met een pracht aanbod dat kennelijk ook niet goed genoeg is omdat er geen Midas op staat, die laatste laat zich nergens zien of horen.
Daarbij hebben alle keren dat ik de set voor een forumdag beschikbaar heb gesteld nog altijd veel meer geld gekost dan opgebracht. Het is dan ook zeker geen Prospect demodag maar simpelweg de mogelijkheid bieden om te luisteren of de verschillen tussen mengtafels die op studio monitoren hoorbaar zijn ook op een PA hoorbaar zijn. Zijn die niet hoorbaar dan zou dat betekenen dat het argument voor de klank van een mengtafel dus totaal onbelangrijk is. Daar ben ik persoonlijk wel heel erg benieuwd naar.

----------


## drbeat

Is die Qu 16 wel al leverbaar?? Dacht dat dit pas volgend jaar was...

@Ness.. Was zeker leuk! Doen we vaker. Ik heb weer veel geleerd..EN... Ness zijn monitoren en 8 " kastjes zijn erg de moeite waard om te luisteren...

En geloof dat de Behringer Inuke zich ook wel heeft gedragen...

Misschien eens nog een merkje meer om te vergelijken...wie zal t zeggen.. Ruimte genoeg in t hok..en t kan best weg dat geluid..

Ik denk dat het doel is de tafeltjes vergelijken met 1 of 2 goede tracks en daar een mannetje op los laten..
En wat er al wordt geroepen...zo veel mensen zo veel wensen...smaken en visies hoe iets moet klinken..

Ik zelf zit nog al graag in de rock/metal met gitaren en lange haren en kan me voorstellen dat een bepaalde tafel bij dit soort muziek zou passen.. Ik zelf heb een analoge soundcraft en een roland vs 2480 en constateer zeer zeker dat van het vollopen van de processor..en ik heb gewoon te kort aan de 8 mic inputs..voor bij mij thuis lekker op te oefenen is ie goud maar er is ook gewoon nu weer beter te koop en makkelijker in bediening..( van mijn bandje kon ik er alleen mee werken vandaar dat de analoge weer terug kwam..)

Ik ben al een tijdje zelf aan het vergelijken en zoeken...
En het is gewoon best complex een goede keuze te maken..
Vooral het gebruiksvriendelijke van een analoogje is bij presonus erg goed...
Mijn roland is wat comlexer en met een grotere boom met menu schermpjes dan bv een behringer x32 die heel intuitief werkt 
Heb ook de soundcraft gezien en gevoeld net als de yammaha en zelfs de phonic..
Leuke tafeltjes maar zo los van elkaar geluidstechnisch totaal niet te vergelijken als je ze los per stuk test..

Ik heb bij de laatste keer Metallica in Ahoy achter bij Big Mic staan kwijlen bij de XL8...van Big Mic kreeg ik een hand en een praatje....die XL8 daar kwam ik niet bij in de buurt...
Maar goed ook want door alle kwijl en zever van mij zou ik hem toch maar kapot maken..

Ieder zijn of haar budget, smaak en voorkeur...ik hobby er wat mee aan...de een heeft er zijn boterham mee en verdient er geld mee...de ander kost het bakken en verdient er geen donder aan..maar alles voor liefde voor de muziek.

En dat is met die tafeltjes ook zo..de een doet veel klassiek en gospel...en werkt vaak wat netter en schoner...de ander heeft standaard gillende gitaren en raggende drummers en is blij dat hij zijn mixer heeft droog gehouden en hij de subs niet hoeft te legen doordat er een meter bier in de tent heeft gestaan...

Ik kan me voorstellen dat de kwaliteit die deze mixers brengen voor bv mijn toepassing en portomonee de goedkoopste voldoet en bij de ander niet maar het wel zeer interessant is of het prijs kwaliteitsverschil ook zo veel uit maakt..en dat laatste krijg je nooit voor elkaar in een winkel maar wel op een forumdag zoals dit...

Dus kom maar op met die budget en topmixers...ben zelf best in staat om te oordelen welke mixer met bijbehorende prijs bij mij past...

Op naar de Mixerdag!! 

Iemand nog een presonus over die dag regio rotterdam en zin om mee te gaan?? Bij deze ist vervoer geregeld voor je... Ook digico's mogen mee rijden...XL8 mag ook zeker maar die steekt dan uit aan de achterkant van mijn bus...is maar een kleinigheid..vind op de imperial ook weer zo wat..
Wie mee wil vanuit Dordrecht/Rotterdam...stuur me een pm en we spreken het af bij deze.

----------


## drbeat

Mm 2x ...excuus

----------


## Gast1401081

> I.R.M.C.
> 
> Nes



Nee- jij werd met jouw tafel gediskwalificeerd, vond jezelf. Ik vind dat dus belachelijk, (tenzij je een bak van een ton wilt meebrengen -  dan val je duidelijk buiten de scoop) en daarom stamp ik erin.  
Met wat duw en trek werk kan ik zeker nog 6 setjes Meyer-UltraPA bouwen - maar daar gaat het vandaag niet over. 

Het gaat over Digitale Mengtafels in het grootbereik marktsegment . Niet over een PA-systeem, of welk PA-systeem dan ook. Vervolgens draai je de bal naar mij toe, en ben ik de gebeten hond?

----------


## Gast1401081

> @Mac: Laten we het dan ook vooral bij mengtafels houden, en niet steeds gaan lopen mekkeren over dat Prospect verhaal. Ben je het er niet mee eens, dan mag je dat rustig vertellen, maar dat hoeft niet 3 keer per pagina.



ik heb geen problemen met MusicXtra, noch met de Prospect set. Wel heb ik problemen met die set op een MENGTAFELDAG! 





> Verder verbaas ik me over je reactie Mac, die set met alle fouten die er volgens jou in zitten klinkt anders best aardig en je mening was na de eerst post daarover al duidelijk. 
> 
> Daarbij komt Roland met een pracht aanbod dat kennelijk ook niet goed genoeg is omdat er geen Midas op staat, die laatste laat zich nergens zien of horen.



Ik weet niet waar Midas in het verhaal gekomen is : de goedkoopste midassen heten Behringer, of de duurdere behringers heten Midas, en vallen buiten de scoop. 




> Daarbij hebben alle keren dat ik de set voor een forumdag beschikbaar heb gesteld nog altijd veel meer geld gekost dan opgebracht. Het is dan ook zeker geen Prospect demodag maar simpelweg de mogelijkheid bieden om te luisteren of de verschillen tussen mengtafels die op studio monitoren hoorbaar zijn ook op een PA hoorbaar zijn. Zijn die niet hoorbaar dan zou dat betekenen dat het argument voor de klank van een mengtafel dus totaal onbelangrijk is. Daar ben ik persoonlijk wel heel erg benieuwd naar.



Ik ben persoonlijk ook benieuwd of een Ferrari motor wel in een Fiat 127 past, en ook of een olifant nou echt zwaarder is dan een giraffe. Kan iemand die ook ff gezellig meenemen dan?

----------


## Hitvision

Zullen we het gewoon weer over de mengtafel dag hebben en niet over 'visies' omtrent wat wel en wat niet. Er is een opzetje nu in de maak waar een groot deel van de lezers zich in kan vinden en een aantal zich ook duidelijk niet. Volgens mij siert het een ieder om zijn of haar mening te respecteren. Even vrij filosoferen, ik zou ook graag een Meyer naast een Prospect willen horen. Ken alleen de Meyer en ik ben benieuwd in welke verhouding de Prospect staat in dit verhaal MAAR DAAR GAAT DE DAG NIET OVER. Wellicht leuk voor een andere keer.

Mac kan zich in deze opzet niet vinden. Ik vind het jammer maar respecteer dat en ga er niet over muggenziften. Ik had Mac er graag bij gehad maar hij kiest er voor om niet te komen. Hoe jammer ik dat ook vind ik ga zijn mening hier niet bekritiseren. Dat doe ik liever onder het genot van een potje bier. Ik snap de beredenering van Mac in deze wel maar het is voor mij in ieder geval geen issue wat groot genoeg is om af te haken. Laat discussies dus AUB varen en laten we terug gaan naar waar het werkelijk over gaat.

Belangrijk als laatste is wel: Goede monitoring! Dat het daarnaast getest kan worden op een PA is een prettige bijkomstigheid maar wat je op de ene PA wel hoort zal op de andere wellicht niet of minder het geval zijn. Ik wil de TAFEL vergelijken. Of de verschillen op diverse PA systemen te horen is valt hier niet te testen. Dat is iets wat je zelf in een later stadium kunt beoordelen als je hiervoor een setup maakt. Op deze dag is dat een zinloze discussie. Je kan NOOIT beoordelen of de verschillen op een Prospect wel te horen zijn en op een Meyer niet en wat doet dit op Alcons? Dat mag je wat mij betreft later zelf gaan uitvogelen.

Wat ik WEL als een groot gemis zie is het ontbreken van de Presonus. Dat is voor mij wel een reden om af te haken. 

Ik heb nog wel een kritische noot. Er wordt gesteld dat tafels uit een hoger segment niet de doelstelling zijn van de dag en dat die daarom ook niet 'welkom' zijn. Ik denk dus dat 1 tafel uit een duurder segment juist WEL een meerwaarde heeft. Je kan je op deze dag wel duidelijk een mening vormen of de prijs van de duurdere tafel de aanschaf verantwoord ten opzichte van de goedkopere tafels. Mocht blijken dat de goedkopere tafels makkelijk 'vol' lopen bij het gebruik van 48 kanalen met EQ's e.d. en zich goed houden bij 32 kanalen en de duurdere tafel zich prima red bij 48 kanalen kun je jezelf afvragen of je die duurdere tafel wel nodig hebt als je doorgaans niet boven de 32 kanalen nodig hebt! De geluidskwaliteit uiteraard niet meegenomen daar hoop ik achter te komen op de dag zelf. 

Wat mij betreft dus WEL 1 duurdere tafel (Of het nu een SD11 / SD9 / of wat dan ook is maakt mij niet zoveel uit. Als je duurdere tafels wilt vergelijken zou dat in een andere setup moeten gebeuren)

Ik vind dat er hoe dan ook een Presonus aanwezig moet zijn. Met name de strijd tussen Behringer en Presonus in deze is voor mij interessant omdat, naar mijns inziens, dit toch wel de 2 grootste concurrenten zijn van elkaar op dit moment.

Ik wacht nog even af wat er gaat gebeuren en beslis later pas of ik aanwezig ben ja of nee.

----------


## metalteacher

Ik ben er totnutoe iedere keer bijgeweest. ik haak nu niet af net voor de datum. maar soms past het gewoon niet. oktober/november is voor mij niet te doen nu

----------


## renevanh

> Wat ik niet begrijp is waar opeens de bovengrens vandaan komt.
> Mijn persoonlijke interesse ligt in de X32 naast een SD11 (liefst i).
> Op het moment dat ik via het draadje Jaap pols komt er een positieve
> reactie uit dit gremium.
> 
> Even verder word ik gediskwalificeerd, want de tafel van mijn keuze
> behoort, niet tot de doelgroep. Maar wie bepaalt wat de doelgroep is?



Volgens mij wordt er vooral discussie gevoerd, en dat is goed.
Ik zou zeggen: als jij het nut inziet van de vergelijking SD11 vs X32 (om maar wat te roepen), waarom dan niet? Regel dat!
Zij die het niet interessant vinden kunnen dan mooi even een sanitaire rookpauze inlasten  :Wink: 



Betreffende de zaal: die is in principe geregeld, het adres is *Engweg 24e* in* Driebergen.* 
Er is even wat onduidelijkheid of de volgende gebruikers om 15:00 of om 15:30 komen, maar in beide gevallen hebben wij tijd genoeg volgens mij.

----------


## MusicXtra

Krijg net een belletje van Roland, die 13e kunnen ze niet.
Er zal dus een nieuwe datum geprikt moeten worden.

----------


## drbeat

> Krijg net een belletje van Roland, die 13e kunnen ze niet.
> Er zal dus een nieuwe datum geprikt moeten worden.



Missien schept het ook ruimte als je het een datum verzet..ook omdat er ook veel intresse is in verschillende grote budget tafels en de duurdere tafels.. Misschien een idee om alle vooroordelen die hiervoor staan te vergeten en fris opnieuw er met zijn alle in te springen..ieders mening of idee mee te nemen maar wel 3 duidelijke afspraken te maken..

Een voorstel cq voorzet..

1. Alle tafels zijn welkom.
2. We luisteren 2 a 3 tracs gedistribueerd door roland/MusicXtra
3.afluistering op de prospect en studiomonitoren.

Datum in januari 2014. Goed idee??

----------


## metalteacher

januari kan ik erbij zijn met een presonus 24.4.2.. laatste weekend zit ik vol, maar de rest is vrij nog

----------


## renevanh

Een tijdje uitstel geeft inderdaad de mogelijkheid het wat beter aan te pakken, ook qua deelnemers.

----------


## 2mancrew

> Een tijdje uitstel geeft inderdaad de mogelijkheid het wat beter aan te pakken, ook qua deelnemers.




Kom ik ook meeluisteren, wie weet word ik er nog wel heel wijs van ;-)


greetz

Ed

----------


## MusicXtra

Kreeg nu ook het idee dat er maar heel erg weinig mensen zouden komen.
Lijkt me dan ook zinvol om een lijst aan te leggen van mensen die ook werkelijk komen, misschien ook een idee om het meer openbaar te maken zodat er ook mensen van buiten het forum komen.

----------


## drbeat

Misschien ook een idee om langs roland nog een aantal importeurs aan te vragen??
Presonus komt bv met een vernieuwde versie van de tafeltjes..

En buiten het forum om mensen aantrekken..wie weet wat dit opleverd..denk dat het wel slim kan zijn..

----------


## Watt Xtra

Ik heb evt ook wel belangstelling om voorbij te komen.

Ik kan meenemen, Roland VMC7200, is een van de eerste generatie "goede" digi mixers 
Daarnaast een Mix wizard en een Soundcraft SI compact!

Datum zou me moeten passen,. weekenden vrij, zijn vrij schaars.. 

Verder zou ik eens kunnen informeren naar een Presonus, collega heeft zn digiding staan.

----------


## theo

Ergens in januari zou ik eventueel ook wel kunnen.
heb afgelopen week een digico sd11i aangeschaft.
Gr theo

----------


## dexter

Het lijkt mij ook intetesant te komen, mits de locatie wat centraal in nederland ligt.

----------


## renevanh

> misschien ook een idee om het meer openbaar te maken zodat er ook mensen van buiten het forum komen.



Dan moet je simpelweg gaan samenwerken met importeurs en hun netwerken gebruiken ter promotie.
Dat betekend wel dat je met een grote groep staat en een goede discussie lastiger is en voor je het weet verwatert in allerlei nonsense als featureset en prijzen in plaats van de klank an sich, waar we ons volgens mij in eerste instantie op gingen richten.
Dat hoeft niet verkeerd te zijn, maar is wel een ander concept. Voor je het weet is het een demodag digimixers in plaats van een klankvergelijking.

----------


## PvG

> Ik kan meenemen, Roland VMC7200, is een van de eerste generatie "goede" digi mixers



Da's inderdaad een goede om er bij te hebben: da's een tafel met fixed point/integer bussen ipv floating point wat tegenwoordig de standaard is. Waarschijnlijk ook de enige tafel die anders klinkt...

----------


## showband

> Da's inderdaad een goede om er bij te hebben: da's een tafel met fixed point/integer bussen ipv floating point wat tegenwoordig de standaard is. Waarschijnlijk ook de enige tafel die anders klinkt...



is dat ding nog te koop?
Als je iets vergelijkt is het denk ik wel handig als je bij geschiktheid er een aan kan schaffen.

----------


## bones2001

Dat ding is in 1999 op de markt gekomen, beetje achterhaald lijkt me.

----------


## animaldrums

> is dat ding nog te koop?



Jazeker, bij mij  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Schiet niet echt op om 14 jaar oude mixers te gaan testen die al jaren niet meer nieuw te koop is.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Jazeker, bij mij



Ja, daar zijn de Muppets nog mee opgenomen ..

----------


## PvG

> is dat ding nog te koop?
> Als je iets vergelijkt is het denk ik wel handig als je bij geschiktheid er een aan kan schaffen.



Misschien ook wel aardig om te zien hoe een fixed point/integer tafel klinkt tov een nieuwe floating point tafel (net zoals analoog tov digitaal) voor degenen die er aan denken een 2e hands tafel aan te schaffen?
(Nee, zelf ben ik een gelukkig eigenaar van een X32+2xS16 na een SL24 gehad te hebben.)

----------


## Watt Xtra

Ik dacht dat het om mengtafels te vergelijken was.  Maakt verder niet uit, laat ik hem thuis. Scheelt mij toch weer 2 kistjes in en uit pakken  :Big Grin:  

Het vergelijken van mengers wordt nog een hele klus, mijn idee is dat je een tafel gewoon een aantal keren moet gebruiken op klus, liefst met dezelfde band en dan een andere tafel een aantal keren!  Zo merk je vanzelf wat fijn werkt, goed klinkt in jouw oren!  wat je mist en of niet prettig werkt. Wat er absoluut op een mixer moet zitten en wat je op die ene dus net mist. Enz.

Zo kom je tot de conclusie wat voor jou prettig werkt!

Hele bagger tafels bestaan er volgens mij niet meer.. prijstechnisch zit er nog wel aardig verschil in. Kwa overzichtelijkheid, handelbaarheid en werkbaar zit er wel degelijk verschil in tafels.  Verder is er nog iets als een "merknaam"  heb je merk mixer A dan is het altijd goed, met merk B hoef je eigenlijk niet aan te komen! 

Laat maar horen wanneer en waar, ga ik eens kijken of het in mijn planning past en wil dan best wat mee nemen. Met flink wat moeite doen is het evt mogelijk een presonus, midas pro2 en digico sd9 mee te brengen.

----------


## Gast1401081

> …..Verder is er nog iets als een "merknaam"  heb je merk mixer A dan is het altijd goed, met merk B hoef je eigenlijk niet aan te komen! ...



en ook dat is regio gebonden -  de grote bands hebben riders -  en das lachen : Alleen Yamaha tafels - en vervolgens staat er een XL4 met een erg blije technicus…

----------


## mjusic

> Is die Qu 16 wel al leverbaar?? Dacht dat dit pas volgend jaar was...



Ik heb er 2 weken geleden eentje gekocht, dus wel degelijk leverbaar. Alleen is er nu door de enorme vraag een enorm tekort aan QU-16's, kan wel 12 weken duren ...

Ter info: heb 'm als vervanging van een Midas VeniceF 32 omdat ik nooit meer dan 16 kanaaltjes gebruik. Dit weekend gaat 'ie voor het eerst 'live'.

NB: Als ik op de nieuwe datum kan lijkt 't me wel de moeite om te komen.

----------


## drbeat

> Ik heb er 2 weken geleden eentje gekocht, dus wel degelijk leverbaar. Alleen is er nu door de enorme vraag een enorm tekort aan QU-16's, kan wel 12 weken duren ...
> 
> Ter info: heb 'm als vervanging van een Midas VeniceF 32 omdat ik nooit meer dan 16 kanaaltjes gebruik. Dit weekend gaat 'ie voor het eerst 'live'.
> 
> NB: Als ik op de nieuwe datum kan lijkt 't me wel de moeite om te komen.



Dat kan ik me voorstellen..volgens mij een ideaal tafeltje. en heeft 16 kanalen. Meer dan 16 heb ik er ook niet op nodig.
En als je voor 16 kanaaltjes gaat, en je wilt hem in een taperackje hebben is dat ding ideaal. 
En zelfs in mijn optiek interessanter dan de soundcraft of behringer tafel. 
De Behringer wordt zelfs nog niet geleverd...
En puur omdat je kostentechnisch al anders zit met de QU-16, mijn inziens is het DE tegenhanger van de Presonus 16-4-2 en nog eens prettiger om mee om te gaan doordat de QU-16 wel autofaders heeft....

Zou het mooi vinden als deze tafel ook op de vergelijkingsdag aanwezig is..

----------


## drbeat

Beste allemaal....het is wat rustig gebleven maar wil toch nog eens polsen of we zo na de feestdagen niet eens de mengtafeldag zouden kunnen houden..... Wellicht met een importeur er bij en ik hoop dat de optie van MusicXtra nog te regelen is...

Ik zou het toch graag een kans willen geven...ik hoop jullie als medeforumers idem....

----------


## RayM

Misschien een idee om de mengtafeldag wat simpeler van opzet te maken. Gewoon een 5 tal digimixers die waarschijnlijk veel gebruikt gaan worden. Wel een multitrack er doorheen.  Afluistering via 1 set luidsprekers. Of het (studio)monitoren zijn of (kleine) PA speakers is niet zo belangrijk lijkt me. Zo blijft het overzichtelijk.
In mijn omgeving zit bv een X32 en een A&H GLD, ook een locatie heb ik tot mijn beschikking.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik haak af in dit verhaal, mij teveel gezeik eromheen met uiteindelijk drie man en een paardenkop die op komt draven.

----------


## renevanh

Jammer MusicXtra, want ik wilde het eigenlijk gaan oppakken voordat het idee doodbloed. 
Ik ben zelf namelijk ook erg geinteresseerd in de resultaten.

----------


## SH1000

> Misschien een idee om de mengtafeldag wat simpeler van opzet te maken. Gewoon een 5 tal digimixers die waarschijnlijk veel gebruikt gaan worden. Wel een multitrack er doorheen.  Afluistering via 1 set luidsprekers. Of het (studio)monitoren zijn of (kleine) PA speakers is niet zo belangrijk lijkt me. Zo blijft het overzichtelijk.
> In mijn omgeving zit bv een X32 en een A&H GLD, ook een locatie heb ik tot mijn beschikking.



Ik heb een Si Compact die ik mee kan nemen...

----------


## djyellow

GLD 80 is ook beschikbaar mits we een nuttig aantal tests kunnen opstellen.

----------


## SPS

en de presonus 16-4-2 (niet de nieuwe serie helaas...)

Paul

----------


## MusicXtra

Nou dan pakken we de draad maar weer op.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Eerst een locatie, de wens van de meesten is het centraal in NL te houden, de akoestiek moet in ieder geval goed zijn anders valt er weinig te beoordelen. Ik kan kijken of ik hier in Breukelen een zaal kan regelen, dit zal alleen niet gratis zijn, reken in de orde van €150,- wat er aan huur betaald moet worden. Dan een datum, begin maart lijkt me een mooi streven, dan is er nog even tijd om alles te regelen.
Verder kan ik kijken of Roland nog bereid is een systeem beschikbaar te stellen om snel te kunnen schakelen tussen de diverse mengpanelen.
Ik denk dat het slim is om een protocol op te stellen hoe er getest wordt om te zorgen dat er steeds appels met appels worden vergeleken.
Een lijst met deelnemers en een lijst met deelnemende mengpanelen is ook wenselijk.
Zelf ben ik erg geïnteresseerd in de Digico SD9, Midas Pro2 en de Roland M200.
Wie is er bereid het een en ander op zich te nemen voor de organisatie?

----------


## animaldrums

> Nou dan pakken we de draad maar weer op. 
> 
> Wie is er bereid het een en ander op zich te nemen voor de organisatie?



Hè jammer nou, je was al net zo lekker bezig :Wink:

----------


## NesCio01

> Een lijst met deelnemers en een lijst met deelnemende mengpanelen is ook wenselijk.
> Zelf ben ik erg geïnteresseerd in de Digico SD9, Midas Pro2 en de Roland M200.
> Wie is er bereid het een en ander op zich te nemen voor de organisatie?



Inkoppertje Sander,...........

De XR20 is vervangen door een M-200i,
wat inhoudt, dat als ik erbij ben, er ook een M-200i is :Embarrassment: .

grtz

Nes

----------


## drbeat

> reken in de orde van 150,- wat er aan huur betaald moet worden.



Wat mij betreft prima.. als je 10,- euro pp rekent en er komen een man of 15 dan is dat wel te doen. Wellicht dat ik ook nog ergens een zaaltje kan regelen, maar dat is niet midden in het land. Wie weet een zaaltje?





> begin maart lijkt me een mooi streven,



Eens.





> Ik denk dat het slim is om een protocol op te stellen hoe er getest wordt om te zorgen dat er steeds appels met appels worden vergeleken.
> Een lijst met deelnemers en een lijst met deelnemende mengpanelen is ook wenselijk.



Wil ik wel doen, een idee om een nieuw topic aan te maken met vooraan de lijst met deelnemers met de bijbehorende mixer?





> Wie is er bereid het een en ander op zich te nemen voor de organisatie?



Wil dit best doen, maar als iemand anders zich meer geroepen voelt, mij prima, wil in ieder geval mijn steuntje bijdragen bij een leerzame, gezellige mengtafeldag.

Wat ik ook wil voorstellen is om iemand aan te wijzen die de dag een beetje in banen leid. Ik geloof dat er hier op het forum in het verleden dit erg goed kan, mocht het zo zijn wil ik dat ook best doen. 

Wat misschien leuk is om te doen, om er ook dan meteen wat foto's of zelfs een filmpje aan te hangen. 


Ik lees het wel wat het wordt. 


Greetzz..

Rick

----------


## Stage-support

> Verder kan ik kijken of Roland nog bereid is een systeem beschikbaar te stellen om snel te kunnen schakelen tussen de diverse mengpanelen.



Je zou het ook met een xilica processor kunnen doen. 2 inputs naar dezelfde outputs en dan de inputs om en om muten.

Gr.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Je zou het ook met een xilica processor kunnen doen. 2 inputs naar dezelfde outputs en dan de inputs om en om muten.
> 
> Gr.



Belangrijk punt van vergelijken is de summing van de mengtafels, er moet dus een multitrack van tafel naar tafel geswitcht worden.

----------


## Stage-support

> Belangrijk punt van vergelijken is de summing van de mengtafels, er moet dus een multitrack van tafel naar tafel geswitcht worden.



Ik bedoelde hiermee voordat het naar de luidsprekers gaat. Master uitgang gaat in de xilica. dan kun je met de input mute knoppen snel switchen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Lijkt me handiger om dat gewoon via een mengtafel te doen, die zijn er plenty die dag.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## renevanh

Ben er graag bij (met de X32)!

Eventueel ook een gratisch locatie beschikbaar hier in Driebergen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Hoe is de akoestiek van die zaal?

----------


## renevanh

Koestisch klopt er niet zoveel van... je zou kunnen zeggen dat ie A-koestisch is... :P

Zonder gekheid... gewoon. Geen galmen of rare dingen, kom eens langs als je in de buurt bent  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Beetje droge ruimte is wel lekker zodat je ook echt de verschillen kunt waarnemen.
Ik zit niet zo vaak in de richting Driebergen. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## renevanh

Oh, er zit een dak op hoor, dus droog issie wel!  :Cool: 

Naja, wat is droog? Beetje een definitiedingetje wat zich moeilijk laat omschrijven. Ik heb er opnames gedaan met complete bands (alles tegelijk) en koren, dat gaat prima zonder overspraak, beetje wat ik kan beschrijven aan de ruimte.
Wanden zijn allemaal gips met daarachter geluidsisolatie, dus vrij absorberend. Dak is hoog (5m) en heeft ook geluidsisolatie.

Volgens mij een prima zaaltje voor dit soort projectjes.

----------


## NesCio01

> Oh, er zit een dak op hoor, dus droog issie wel! 
> 
> Naja, wat is droog? Beetje een definitiedingetje wat zich moeilijk laat omschrijven. Ik heb er opnames gedaan met complete bands (alles tegelijk) en koren, dat gaat prima zonder overspraak, beetje wat ik kan beschrijven aan de ruimte.
> Wanden zijn allemaal gips met daarachter geluidsisolatie, dus vrij absorberend. Dak is hoog (5m) en heeft ook geluidsisolatie.
> 
> Volgens mij een prima zaaltje voor dit soort projectjes.



Ik zeg doen!
(heerlijk weer naar 3bergen)

Mij komen 11 en 13 maart aardig uit!

grtz

Nes

----------


## djspeakertje

Hmm, mij komt het weekend eigenlijk altijd wel aardig uit.


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Denk dat die week niet handig is, dan is er ook de Messe in Frankfurt.

----------


## drbeat

> Ik zeg doen!
> (heerlijk weer naar 3bergen)
> 
> Mij komen 11 en 13 maart aardig uit!
> 
> grtz
> 
> Nes



Eens ness!!

ik hoop dat er ook iemand met de Qu 16 komt...vind dat een erg mooie tafel door die usb 16 sporen recorder. en de rolands zijn er dan en de behringer...

nog mensen met soundcraft of de presonus?? ?

ik zal vanavond t eerste lijstje alvast maken met medeforumers die mee doen..
Wie zorgt voor een X aantal sporentrack overigens??

ik heb r zin in!!

De 11e en 13e is lastig zo te zien....eind maart dan doen?? wie komt er allemaal dan??

greettzz

Dr

----------


## NesCio01

> Eens ness!!
> 
> ik hoop dat er ook iemand met de Qu 16 komt...vind dat een erg mooie tafel door die usb 16 sporen recorder. en de rolands zijn er dan en de behringer...
> 
> nog mensen met soundcraft of de presonus?? ?
> 
> ik zal vanavond t eerste lijstje alvast maken met medeforumers die mee doen..
> Wie zorgt voor een X aantal sporentrack overigens??
> 
> ...



Kom ik pas weer op 3 april, sorry.

grtz

Nes

----------


## renevanh

> eind maart dan doen?? wie komt er allemaal dan??



PA markt is de 29ste, ook niet ideaal.
Ik zou het liefste 15 maart hebben, alles begint aardig vol te lopen namelijk  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Kunnen denk ik beter doorschuiven naar April, de week van de 15e komt er geen hond want iedereen zit in Frankfurt.

----------


## drbeat

> Kunnen denk ik beter doorschuiven naar April, de week van de 15e komt er geen hond want iedereen zit in Frankfurt.



eens..

dus wordt t april..hoe zit t zaaltje en iedereen rond die tijd?? is de 3e een optie? of een andere datum? wie  roept?

----------


## renevanh

Zaaltje is alleen op avonden een potentieel probleem, maar ochtend/middag tot zeker 15:00 is het altijd wel beschikbaar, zeker zo ver van te voren  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

Is alleen de vraag wat de beste dag is, een zondag lijkt me voor de meeste mensen het handigst.
Ik verwacht dat veel mensen doordeweeks niet kunnen vanwege werk.

----------


## NesCio01

Voor mij dan juist liever een doordeweekse dag
als de agenda toch leeg is.

Weekenden die vrij zijn, houd ik ook graag vrij.....

grtz

Nes

----------


## drbeat

> Voor mij dan juist liever een doordeweekse dag
> als de agenda toch leeg is.
> 
> Weekenden die vrij zijn, houd ik ook graag vrij.....
> 
> grtz
> 
> Nes



Dan wordt het denk ik wel wat rustiger, de meesten hier, denk ik, werken door de weeks ook nog. Dus das wat moeilijker. Maar voor een goed doel is dit toch niet zo erg Ness?  :Wink:  

Weet overigens niet hoe het animo is, volgens mij is het wat kariger dan de eerste keer... op zich niet erg, als er maar meer tafels dan mensen zijn...  :Wink:  Laten het even afwachten wat het wordt. Toch?

Maar bij deze wel de oproep, heb je een digitale tafel, kom je ook naar de mengtafeldag??!!  :Cool:

----------


## djyellow

April is voor mij prima. Voorkeur in het weekend.

Zoals eerder vermeld wil ik mijn GLD-80 set wel mee nemen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Zullen we eens kijken of zondag 7 april haalbaar is? 
Denk inderdaad dat de meesten doordeweeks gewoon moeten werken en dat een zondag de meeste deelnemers trekt.
Ik zal Roland benaderen of zij weer bereid zijn mee te werken, Rene; als jij kunt aangeven of de zaal dan beschikbaar is?

----------


## djyellow

Ik denk dat je op 6 April zit te mikken ?
hier OK.

----------


## renevanh

> Rene; als jij kunt aangeven of de zaal dan beschikbaar is?



Yup, is geen probleem, zaal is beschikbaar!

----------


## NesCio01

Ik reserveer de 6e april,
mocht er een klus tussen komen, 
dan krijgt die voorrang :Smile: 

grtz

Nes

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik denk dat je op 6 April zit te mikken ?
> hier OK.



Haha, iemand is dus wakker. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Dan staat er dus een datum!

----------


## moderator

Naam van het onderwerp geactualiseerd.
Wat mij handig lijkt is een nieuw onderwerp, dat geeft wellicht fris bloed qua belangstellenden.

----------


## djspeakertje

6 April staat ook hier genoteerd!


Daan

----------


## vasco

> Yup, is geen probleem, zaal is beschikbaar!



Nu ben ik niet zo bekend in Driebergen, over welke zaal hebben we het hier of ben ik er overheen gegaan tijdens het lezen van dit topic zonder het bewust in mij op te nemen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

6 april staat in elk geval ook in mijn agenda.

----------

